# Rokugan: Chronicles of the War of Sorrows



## Tokiwong (Feb 5, 2002)

Well I decided to start a new Oriental Adventures campaign using the Rokugan setting, after purchasing the superb Campiagn Setting from AEG.  And yes this time I do plan to make updates for this story.

* The Chronicles of the War of Sorrows... *

_ The 1159th year of the Emerald Empire is fraught with change and peril...  Emperor Toturi I is dead and the Empress, Isawa Kaede has gone missing...

The north is brimming with conflict as the spring settles across the lands of Rokugan, the clans of the Dragon and the Phoenix are marshalling to war.  The defection of the Agasha to the Phoenix and the swift incursion of the Dragon legions into the western Phoenix lands only serves to heighten the conflict.  Many fear that there will be war before the year is out and that the war will drag the rest of Rokugan into chaos and bloodshed... _

The campaign will focus on heroes working on the side of the Phoenix clan during this time of troubles, focusing at first in the northern region of the Phoenix province...  This is my first attempt at running the Rokugan setting but I am excited... warfare... intrigue and betrayal... the powers of Jigoku... Honor before Death... Death before Dishonor...  It shall prove to be an exciting time...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Feb 6, 2002)

can't wait.  looking forward to the game.  should be a great time with an even better backdrop.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 6, 2002)

*The Story begins...*

* 12th of Fu-Leng in the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire *

The ancestral lands of the Crane lay calm on this winter eve, peaceful and calm amidst the brewing storm swelling across Rokugan.  The estate of the venerable samurai Kakita Hyuske hummed with activity as young Crane bushi gathered in the small square courtyard.  The young bushi gently chatted amongst themselves, each taking the measure of their peers, and attempting to possibly to glean the purpose of this gathering.

The setting was pleasant and quaint, but not to the liking of Daidoji Yugiashi, a young bushi from a minor vassal family of the Daidoji house.  His dark almond eyes scanned the room warily, more out of anxiousness then caution.  He was not known among his peers for his patience, rather infamous among the more well to do Crane bushi.  Yugiashi was content to remain aloof from his peers, his thoughts lingering on the matter of business Kakita-sama had prepared for them.

"Daidoji Yugiashi... Doji Kuwan... we served together at Shiro Daidoji last year, though you may not remember," the voice stirred Yugiashi from his thoughts as he glanced to the shorter and, from appearances, younger bushi attired in an immaculate sky blue kimono emblazoned with a pearl white design of a flying crane along the right side.  Kuwan smiled; he was handsome and thin, his hair dyed white, emulating a style common among the Crane. 

Yugiashi glanced to Kuwan and bowed slightly, more out of habit than respect, "Not very well, I'm afraid."

"I take no offense, it was a short time, I will admit.  I am surprised to see you here,"
Kuwan glanced around the room appraisingly, "though I must admit I am not at all certain what this is all about."

Yugiashi nodded, "I thank you for that, and yes, I even feel a little out of place.  But I was asked to come here, and I would not go against my clan's wishes." 

Kuwan turned his attention to Yugiashi, “The empire is facing troubled times... have you not heard of the strange happenings in the lands of the Lion?"

Yugiashi shook his head no, “No, I am afraid not. I trained for some time in seclusion, and haven't heard any news in about a month.”

Kuwan looked at him quizzically but continued, “The Lion face horrors from Jigoku, I hear.  Strange creatures, many of their legions from the front have been recalled,” he continued in a whisper, “but I know little else.”

Yugiashi nodded, thinking, “Perhaps some of us will be sent to help them. If this escalates to war, we will be allied with the Lion clan."

Kuwan nodded appreciatively, smiling to Yugiashi, “That would be fortuitous, for there would be much honor and glory to be had in the service of our clan.”

Yugiashi nodded as the two continued their banter, while from a hidden vantage point two sets of eyes watched the gathering of young bushi.  An older man, his hair dark with streaks of gray betraying his age, stood next to a much younger woman with silken black hair and a pleasant lithe frame.

The older man, Kakita-sama, spoke, never taking his eyes off of the gathered bushi, "Have you heard of the conflicts in the north... between the Dragon and the Phoenix?"  The woman simply nodded scanning the room with her eyes, taking in as much of the nuances as was possible.

"Quite a gathering of bushi, though many are young, they will fight for our glory, and increase our wealth. They have the look of men hungry for battle; they live for conflict.  Cultured, honorable, and deadly, that is the way of Bushido,” He paused sighing, “We shall assist the Phoenix; you and your brother will be heading north in the spring."

The young woman paused looking to her father, shock readily apparent in her eyes; “To what ends?” she spoke softly.

 "You will support the war effort and hopefully garner a trust between our clans. Too long have the Phoenix kept their secrets of the kami to themselves. I understand little myself," Kakita-sama was a man of the blade, not one who understood the will of the kami, "but I understand the good that could be had in such a union."

The young woman nodded, “I understand father, Renshi-san and myself will do as you request.”

Kakita-sama focused his attention on Yugiashi and Kuwan, "Good, I expected as much, my daughter.  Daidoji Yugiashi... and Doji Kuwan, both are admirable bushi…"

The young woman followed his gaze, "What is their purpose father?"

"I think one of them will be suitable for the task, to assist you and your brother... I shall leave you to take the measure of which,” he turned and sat by a low table hewn of oak with legs made of ivory.

“That is it, you wish me to take their measure?” she asked, her eyes narrowing.  She sighed and slid out into the gathering, dipping through the crowd rather easily.  The gathered bushi glanced at her curiously, many with an appraising gaze.  She slowly approached Yugiashi and Kuwan, slipping behind them as they chatted.

Yugiashi nodded to Kuwan, "I have been training, preparing to defend my family in case politics go awry.  And for that, I find that seclusion is much better."

Kuwan nodded appreciatively but was cut off before he could speak by the young woman’s soft voice, "Daidoji Yugiashi... and Doji Kuwan, it is a pleasure to make your acquaintance."

Both of the young bushi turned to the small voice behind them.  Kuwan bowed quickly and smiled as he spoke, demonstrating his courtly manner, "The pleasure is mine, I am sure, Kakita Ameiko, daughter of Lord Kakita Hyuske, Protector of Shiro Hanomen, esteemed hatamoto of Kakita Kaigen."

Yugiashi simply bowed his head, “Good eve lady…”

Ameiko nodded her head curtly to the two bushi, as the eyes and ears of the rest discreetly turned towards their direction.  Ameiko glanced to Yugiashi, “Something troubles you?”

Yugiashi replied quickly, “No milady, I just did not recognize you.  My apologies.”

Ameiko smiled, “Please no apologies Daidoji-san.  I am sure you are both wondering what it is that my father wishes of you, yes?”

Yugiashi replied, his eyes scanning the room before focusing once more on Ameiko, “Well, I cannot say that I have not pondered that thought.”

She smiled gently, “Good, well then, please tell me of yourselves…”

Kuwan smiled and spoke proudly, "I am Doji Kuwan, 4th son of the Doji daimyo, and I was trained by the finest Doji sword masters... I have been company to many military campaigns.  I seek only to bring greater glory and honor to the Crane... and to my family."

Ameiko smiled to him and bowed, and then turned to Yugiashi, “And you?”

"I merely exist to do the will of the clan. My deeds are not great, but my body and dedication to my clan are strong.  I wish to bring honor to my clan in any way,” Yugiashi spoke in a calm manner, with not nearly the bluster of Kuwan.

Ameiko pondered for a moment before replying, “Very well Yugiashi, you may yet receive that chance. It was a pleasure meeting you,” she turned and made her way back to her father, leaving Yugiashi and Kuwan to ponder just what had transpired and to what end.

Ameiko approached her father; he was still kneeling at the table patiently. He spoke, barely affording her a glance; “You have taken the measure of them?”

Ameiko nodded, and spoke with a gracious bow, “Doji Kuwan is inappropriate.  While I am sure he is an able fighter, he is not aware of the subtle nuance that would make him a great one.  Daidoji Yugiashi seems more an appropriate escort.  He observes without watching, and he tells you nothing he does not wish you to know."

Her father nodded slowly, “I am inclined to agree. I, too, would have chosen Daidoji Yugiashi.  Very well then, dismiss the others and bring the Daidoji to me.”

Ameiko bowed once more and went out to the courtyard, the bushi once again glancing at her quizzically, but trying to pay her no mind.  She paused as she passed Yugiashi, "I would ask for a moment of your time, when you are finished here."  Ameiko smiled and continued moving to one side of the room and motioned to gather everyone’s attention.  The young bushi turned to her and watched her every movement.

"May I have your attention please?  Thank you for coming today. It has been an honor to meet you all, and my family and I wish you well. Your services are no longer needed here today, but you have all served your clan well, and are to be commended,” the gathered men paused at her words before seeing what was truly meant and turned to file out of the courtyard.  Only Yugiashi and Kuwan remained.

Kuwan smiled, glancing sideward to Yugiashi, "To come so far and to be turned away..."

Yugiashi glanced around quizzically, confused but happy that his journey here had not been wasted, "I'm glad it wasn't me."

Ameiko approached the two young bushi and smiled, "If you would excuse us, Doji Kuwan, I would like to speak with Daidoji Yugiashi in private.  You may go."

Doji Kuwan looked confused, "Go?”

“I am sorry, Doji Kuwan, I may only choose one.  Would that I could take two, for I would take you both,” she smiled to him like a practiced diplomat.

Kuwan glared at Yugiashi sharply, "I am dismissed?" he slowly regained his composure... "I see.  Yes, I shall return home."  He bowed curtly and turned on his heels, keeping face, and showing honor in spite of his anger.

Ameiko smiled and led Yugiashi to her father, linking arms with him, “Will you walk with me, Daidoji Yugiashi?"

Yugiashi nodded, “Of course milady…”

Ameiko brought Yugiashi before the presence of her father, and bowed respectfully, "As you requested, father."

Kakita Hyuske looked up from his contemplations as Ameiko went to stand at his side.  He stared at Yugiashi, piercing him with his cold, almond eyes, “Please sit, Daidoji Yugiashi."  Yugiashi did as instructed, bowing first and then sitting respectfully.

Kakita-sama spoke, “I have heard many things about you; your reputation precedes you."

“I trust that is good.”

"Some are good... but your reputation among our peers is of no matter for your current task.  The matters in the North, between the Phoenix and the Dragon, are you aware of the current situation?"  Kakita-sama kept his gaze sternly on the young bushi.

"I do not know very many specifics, but I know the situation well,” Yugiashi replied, his tone calm and measured.

Kakita-sama took a sip of his tea, "Are you aware that the Dragon have pushed into the western regions of the Phoenix, and seized several holdings?"

"I had heard something of their movements, but I had not heard the results,” Yugiashi replied, slightly uncomfortable.

"This skirmish threatens to draw the rest of the Great Clans into the conflict unless it is concluded quickly,” he glanced at Yugiashi sharply, "You will be sent along with my daughter and her brother as representatives of the Crane, emissaries of our tacit disapproval of the Dragon's actions.  You will work with the Phoenix... for the time being, and be answerable to them until thus time as we see to change this policy.  Lord Shiba Yotunaga is aware of your arrival, and it is to him that you shall report."

Yugiashi nodded his head, taking in the words, “Yes, my lord.”

Kakita-sama glanced to Ameiko, "Your role in all of this is simple, protect my daughter. The Daidoji are foremost among our warriors in such a role.  My son, I am sure, will aid you in this task.  That is all, you are dismissed. Ameiko, please show him to quarters so that Daidoji Yugiashi may rest and prepare.”

Ameiko frowned slightly and then smiled, and led Yugiashi to his quarters as the two chatted and discussed the coming months.  Kakita-sama sat and watched his young daughter go, and he thought of his son for a moment before taking another sip of his tea.  He remembered the battle at Oblivion’s Gate quite plainly, and grimaced visibly.  The Emerald Empire was stirring…  There would not be peace for some time.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 6, 2002)

*Four Winds and the Void between them*

And an unlikely group meeting in the Phoenix lands.  Very interesting.  Cranes and presumably Phoenix at least then.  I wonder if Amieko is a PC or NPC...  And hey, there is still problems with the Crane and Crab to come up at some point in the future.  considerable bad blood left there.

Sounds like this is at a point after the Lion largely abandoned the alliance with the Phoenix and before the big Phoenix assault on the Dragon.

Very well written, more like a short story then a storyhour, good job.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Four Winds and the Void between them*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *And an unlikely group meeting in the Phoenix lands.  Very interesting.  Cranes and presumably Phoenix at least then.  I wonder if Amieko is a PC or NPC...  And hey, there is still problems with the Crane and Crab to come up at some point in the future.  considerable bad blood left there.
> 
> Sounds like this is at a point after the Lion largely abandoned the alliance with the Phoenix and before the big Phoenix assault on the Dragon.
> 
> Very well written, more like a short story then a storyhour, good job. *




Thank you, and yes Kakita Ameiko, a shugenja, and Daidoji Yugiashi, a bushi, are both players in the game.  The set-up so far is that the conflict between the Phoenix and the Dragon is at a standstill, due to the winter months, but ith the spring will come and bring more conflict.  The Lion are still allied and supporting the Phoenix, but one can expect that with the problems in their lands it may not last for long...

Tentative Group so far...

Kakita Ameiko- Crane Shugenja 3
Kakita Renshi- Crane Samurai 3
Daidoji Yugiashi- Crane Samurai 3
Agasha Falm- Phoenix Shugenja 2/Sorcerer 1
Shiba Ryoko- Phoenix Samurai 2/Fighter 1

We also have a Ronin, most likely a bushi, and a Lion Berserker, I am very excited and have another post prepared, hopefully for later today.


----------



## Rune (Feb 6, 2002)

Oooo!  Spiffy!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 6, 2002)

*Journal of an Agasha...*

_ *Excerpt from the writings of Agasha Kobe _

* 15th day in the month of Fu-Leng of the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire *

...The Jade Emperor is dead, and the empress has gone missing.  My clan, the Phoenix, is coming into conflict with the mysterious Dragon; incited, I am sure, over the defection of the Agasha house, of which I am now a part.  The Emerald Empire is facing dark times once more, and I wish I had not the insight to see what may come to pass.  I fear that this is all not coincidence.  The conflict to come will be bloody, and if not stopped quickly, it threatens to draw all of Rokugan into its midst, and there will not be peace for some time.  I long for a time of peace, my whole life I have seen conflict all across the empire, and I fear I shall not live long enough to see peace come to pass...

I fear for my family, my dear sister Falm-chan especially, her journey in this life has been harsher than most, I will say.  The blood of the Kusan runs strong within her, she has potential in the arts of magic that I cannot fathom.  Yet it is the blood that marks her so, her golden hair and eyes do little to keep her from being singled out.  I will not pity her, but it is a shame at times that she must excel to be thought of as an equal.  Her fiery demeanor has done little to win her the respect she whole-heartedly deserves.

I try to counsel her and help her with her mood, but she does not listen, she can be so hardheaded.  She has a distinct distaste for the Agasha of which we are now a part.  I see no fault in them, but she detests them so; it is rather amusing.  But she does share my distaste for war, and the pain that it brings.  Even now, as my clan stirs to battle with the enigmatic Dragon, I cannot but wonder what good can come of this.  But it is inevitable, like Lord Sun rising in the sky; this too shall come to pass.

She has a spark that I admire, and I can only hope she will keep it in the course of her journeys.  She has ambition and hopes to see our family, the Kusan family, succeed on its own merits.  A noble sentiment I can agree with in theory, but the process will be long and enduring, and the rewards are not certain. I fear her tongue may not allow her the time to achieve such lofty goals.  I find myself often having to fix many of the problems, in the court and among polite society, that she begins.  She is mercurial and her mood flashes like flame, she is a slave of her passions.  One day she must learn to curb that passion if she wishes to advance within the ranks of our clan.

I turned the talk to war once more; someone must tell her, for father, I am sure, will wait till the day of; he does not have the patience he once had to argue with Falm-chan.  He intends to send her to the north, though not of his own volition.  I take fault for that, it is her path and I have foreseen it, just as my own journey must take me to the west.  Father has always listened to my words, and he was distressed to see his mercurial daughter go, he cares for her much.  But she is not a gentle dove to be caged, she is a hawk and must be set free, Best to do so in the north, where her path will bring her one step closer to what I can only call destiny.  I told her that she went to support the effort, which is true, and that father had no choice in the matter.  That again is a truth, but I could not bring myself to tell her that it was my choice, and mine alone, that will send her into the service of Shiba Yotunaga.  

She was incensed and felt that she was being banished. I felt an inner turmoil in that moment, but I did not falter.  She considers me a dove of peace, but I am not; I am the falcon, and I see far beyond what most can see.  She was determined to speak with father once more, that stubborn girl!  I told her that I had volunteered to head to the war front, for the clan and for my love Shiba Akira.  Part of me needs him, and I must see him, before this conflict claims his life as well.  It is not my wish to face the trials of this world without him at my side.  If we cannot be wed in the spring, as was planned, then I can at least be by his side, to comfort him, and for him to be my pillar of strength.


I could not stop her from seeing father, and I am not sure if she received the answers she wanted to hear.  But I am sure he was less then receptive; the two have had problems communicating for quite some time.  She has the misconception that I am at peace; it is true I carry not a blade, nor do I practice the war arts.  I am a shugenja and a Disciple of the Void, my skill is without reproach, I need not such dalliances.  It is not my place to charge across the field of war, but to bring balance and understanding...  Her gentle big sister Kobe is no lily, but a rose, beautiful, yet capable of drawing blood.

She returned not too much later, as I expected, fuming; her chat with father went as well as I had expected.  She was quite upset and began to preach to me about the Ishiken. It was all I could do to keep myself from smiling.  She claimed that her teachers saw talent in her; I have to admit she may have some, but her fiery nature and strange control of magic worry me.  Doubly so that she is a student of pure blood magic, which few have demonstrated the power to control, let alone master.  She could achieve a great destiny, but her rash and loud nature may doom her.  I let her go; her anger was too much for even myself to calm, sometimes that is the best thing for Falm-chan.  Just let her be. In time she calms, one must only ride out the rough waters until then.

I went to speak with her once more, to tell her all the things I believed she should know, but she only shocked me with her words, a simple question.  But it shocked me nonetheless.  She asked:

_ "Do you know where the next master of void will come from?" _

I stood dumbfounded for a moment, as she continued to say, “from our generation.”  She has not the knowledge to know how true a statement that may be.  I am no master, only an initiate in the Ishiken, but I have seen things many have not.  I know of things that many will never know.  I do not know what this means, but her words struck me just the same.  Falm-chan has ambition, and she has the talent, but her mind is like fire, and I fear she may not find the needed balance to weather the strains of the Void.  But I saw my chance, and I slowly revealed what I knew as she continued to rail against me.  In time she saw my words, and understood, that I understood all too well, the path she wished to go.  I have to admit I expected jealousy but received nothing.  Instead she set to scribing my words, for in her words they “smack” of prophecy. I shall recount here the vision I have seen:

_ “Two great armies of men, the Dragon and Phoenix, shall clash and claw at each other.  There will be bloodshed, and it shall beget more bloodshed, as the two draw their brethren into war... A shadow shall rise in the north and corrupt the hearts of man, honor shall run like sand, it will slip through our grasp... 

I see myself along the western front... among the dead... my love cold in my arms, blood mixing with my tears... There will be flame in the sky and a darkness... truly then the War of Sorrows shall begin... I see Falm-chan in the north... and I see her amidst the darkness aimless and unknowing... it shall begin there...  but where it ends I do not know...” _

The visions chill me, even now, as I think of them.  I must see Akira-kun, before this vision comes to pass.  Maybe I can avert it, though I wonder if I should, or if I am able.  And what of my Falm-chan, have I sent her to her death?  I did not wish for this power and yet I have been granted this gift.  I was relieved that she took my words so well, though I did not tell half as much as I have written.  I am afraid. I do not wish for such visions to come to pass, in time...  I may tell her all, but for now I must rest and prepare... The War of Sorrows comes...

-Agasha Kobe


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Journal of an Agasha...*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> * *Excerpt from the writings of Agasha Kobe [\QUOTE]
> Kobe...I'm so thinking Iron Chef at the moment for some reason.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Journal of an Agasha...*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> Well, that and the Eruption of Sleeping Thunder Mountain pushing the Dragin out of their homes.  But you just know if you put Agasha on one side and Tamori on the other there'll be a fight.
> 
> Promising start, the group looks pretty straight forward, five fighters and a couple of Shugenja.  Presumably Ameiko is more of a healer since Falm sounds like all fire.
> ...




Thank you, and I would like to point out that I do not know to much of Rokugan outside of the AEG book and OA and the few times I dabbled in the Clan Wars game and the CCG so I am sure what will transpire will be far from _canon_.

These stories right now cover the introductory sessions, or as I call them solos, to introduce the characters to the game.  I have a few more to do, but the game proper starts this sunday, with a bang.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Journal of an Agasha...*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thank you, and I would like to point out that I do not know to much of Rokugan outside of the AEG book and OA and the few times I dabbled in the Clan Wars game and the CCG so I am sure what will transpire will be far from canon.*




Fair enough, it's a good way to keep L5R geeks like me off balance too.  The short stories for L5R they put out weekly are a good read though.  The 'A Hero's Death' series could almost be PC group.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 9, 2002)

*A Hero's Death*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Fair enough, it's a good way to keep L5R geeks like me off balance too.  The short stories for L5R they put out weekly are a good read though.  The 'A Hero's Death' series could almost be PC group. *




Yes I will admit, "A Hero's Death", is a good read and has inspired me some.  But I should have one or two more stories up before the first session proper...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 9, 2002)

*Rokugan #2: Ryoko's Tale...*

*14th of Fu-Leng in the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire*

Travel during the winter, is a fool’s errand in the lands of Rokugan.  Shiba Ryoko detested the winter, she hated to travel, and worst of all she had a distinct distaste for the Crane.  Her current mission at hand only incensed her further as she meditated on the tatami mat and focused her thoughts on the days ahead.  Though they were troubled, she had received a grievous blow to her ego and confidence at the hands of Daidoji Yugiashi, a Crane bushi no less.

She opened her eyes and bowed her head continuing her meditation and prayer as her thoughts drifted to her home, in the north of the Phoenix lands.  The New Year was quickly approaching and she had hoped to be home to celebrate with her father and family, but the vagaries of war could not be overlooked.  And so she was here in the lands of the Crane, languishing away in the household of Kakita Hyuske, hatamoto to the Kakita daimyo.  Not by her own volition but at the behest of her betters, Shiba Aikune in particular, her lord and mentor…

_Shiba Aikune pored over a report recounting the sound defeat and loss of the Golden Sword legion at the battle of Toyitaka village as Ryoko sat patiently across from him her gaze focused squarely upon him.  Finally he spoke, “The Dragon go too far…”

Ryoko nodded, “They are simply fools my lord, they cannot possibly stand against our might, nor that of the Lion.  This war will be short and brutal and in the end we will lay claim to many of their holdings.”

“You speak as if the war is over, gunso, I assure you it is not,” he glanced at her, “and as far as the Lion are concerned, I do not doubt their strength at arms.  But concerns in their lands may draw them from our front, before long,” he placed the report down on the low black marble table.  The table was piled with various battle reports and strategies from countless conflicts.

Ryoko nodded sharply, “The might of Phoenix will push the Dragon back to their mountains.  But why summon me here from the front to speak of things that I am already aware, sensei.”

Aikune-sama raised a brow; “I am pulling you from the front, for I have need of you in a delicate matter.  To curry favor in case we have need of additional martial support.  I am sending you to the lands of the Crane; I have made arrangements with Kakita Hyuske.  He has assured me that his children will assist our cause.  These are the first steps to an alliance with the Crane…”

“Sensei!  My place is at the front, with my men, I am no courtier, I do not play the games of the court!” she calmed herself, “The Crane are opportunists, they dirty their hands with greed and scheme in the courts.  They show honor, but I fear they may possess little of it,” she breathed lightly gazing into the eyes of Aikune-sama.

“I have heard your complaints before gunso, and I am aware of your grievances with the Crane.  But they serve a particular end, and their role is integral to my plans.  Their wealth will aid in the bolstering of our forces, I am sure you are aware that many of our borders in the north are lightly defended, I hope to change that,” he let the words linger in the air.

“Hai,” she replied sharply, “what will you have me do sensei?”

“You will be my eyes and ears in the North, after you meet with Lord Kakita Hyuske, you will return to Phoenix lands and take up residence in Shiro Moritami.  It stands in a perfect position to defend much of our northern borders.  I will have your men sent to the fortress after it is secured,” he paused, “I have been promised a unit of Crane troops by Kakita-sama.  I can assure you if you perform your duties, a promotion may well be in order gunso.  I expect absolute loyalty, and I will be kept abreast of all events in that region.  Now you must go, I have prepared travel papers and passage by ship, you are dismissed Ryoko-san.”

Ryoko nodded, “Hai,” and then stood and left the room.  Aikune-sama smiled, the first step of his plan was well under way…_ 

Ryoko opened her eyes, her mood calm and relaxed.  She reached out and ran her fingers over her ancestral blade, sheathed the crimson hilt glinting in the soft candlelight.  The blade was thirsty; it had tasted the blood of the Dragon and hungered for more.  She could hear their screams, the men dying around her in honorable combat.  Aikune-sama leading them to a glorious charge, against the confused and broken Dragon bushi, the battle had been short, but decisive.  

She stood and grabbed her grandfather’s sword and entered the courtyard.  She unsheathed the blade and began to practice her steps and sword movements, focusing her will on the keen edge of her blade.  She gritted her teeth in grim determination, the defeat at the hands of the Crane bushi, Daidoji Yugiashi, still stung…

_The journey had been long and hard for Ryoko, but she had finally arrived at her destination.  The chill air of the winter evening and the distasteful odor of the sea, only served to annoy Ryoko even more so as she approached the estate of the esteemed Crane hatamoto, Kakita Hyuske.

The servants were pleasant enough and had allowed her admittance into his home; she smiled to them and presented an image of courtly sophistication.  She was a radiant beauty in her red kimono the mon of the Phoenix emblazoned upon her chest.  Under her kimono she wore the light armor of the ashigaru, ever mindful of the dangers of the land.

She bowed to Kakita-sama and smiled pleasantly, “Good eve, Kakita-sama, I apologize for the lateness of my arrival, winter is not kind to travelers.”

Kakita-sama bowed, “There is no need for apologies, I am honored to have you as a guest in my home Shiba Ryoko.  Shiba Aikune spoke highly of you, and I can see that his words of your grace and beauty were quite true.”

Ryoko smiled and produced a red fan and gracefully placed in front of her face to hide her blush, she so despised playing this role but it served its purpose.  Ryoko drew the fan from her face, “I thank you for the kind words,” her green eyes sparkling in the candle light, “oh before I forget, I have brought you a gift, on behalf of your hospitality, it was once carried into battle by my grandfather, in the Clan Wars…” She produced a fierce red mempo depicting a fanged maw with black highlights and a hooked nose; it was both fearsome and yet refined.

Kakita-sama smiled, “I am honored, but I must refuse for such a gift to be given to one such as myself…”

Ryoko smiled knowing this game well, “I insist for your skill on the battlefield is well known throughout the Empire, your exploits at the Battle of Oblivion’s Gate are legend, Kakita-sama.”

“My exploits are known but they are not great, I did only what had to be done, for the Empire, my honor demanded no less…” he refused once more.

“My family is honored by your sacrifice, Kakita-sama, we seek to give you a token of our gratitude, for your unswerving service to the empire.  My grandfather spoke highly of you before he passed on; it is in his memory that I pass this on to you…” she held out the crimson mempo to Kakita-sama.

Kakita-sama gently took the mempo into his hands, “I thank you then, and I shall keep it in honor of your grandfather, Shiba O-Yuritaka. He was a great man, who fought only for peace.  I am honored to receive such a gift.”

Ryoko smiled, “Thank you Kakita-sama, if I may, I hope to meet with your daughter and son.  To make a proper introduction of course.”

Kakita-sama replied, “This way,” he turned and led Ryoko to the inner courtyard of the home; both Yugiashi and Ameiko were present.  Yugiashi was practicing his sword arts while Ameiko watched appreciatively.  Ameiko glanced across the courtyard and noticed her father and the Ryoko and silently approached them brushing past Yugiashi.  Yugiashi gave Ameiko a puzzled look and moved to speak but kept his words to himself.

Ameiko stopped and bowed, “Father.”

"I did not wish to intrude, but we have a late guest, Shiba Ryoko,” he said with a slight nod to his daughter.

Ameiko nodded to her. "A pleasure to make your acquaintance, my lady."

Ryoko smiled taken aback by Ameiko’s height, standing at nearly 5’6”, matching her own height.  Ryoko spoke softly, "I am the daughter of Shiba Yotunaga, and I will be your guide and assisting you in your tasks in the lands of my clan," she turned to Kakita-sama, “I thank you once more for your hospitality, it has been most welcome.”

Kakita-sama glanced to Ameiko then to Ryoko, “Thank you, I shall rest now, please excuse me.”  He returned to his quarters closing the screen door behind him.

"You speak of tasks.  Have you any idea what these tasks might entail?" Ameiko asked smiling, yet a serious undertone in her manner.

“We will work to bolster the strength of my clan holdings in the north.  I am sure you are aware of the minor conflict we are engaged in against the Dragon,” the words flowed like silk, despite her growing anger, she kept her façade calm.  She glanced to Yugiashi, “And if I may ask, who might he be?”

“He is my yojimbo, Daidoji Yugiashi,” Ameiko replied calmly, “But forgive me, you have had a long journey.  I am sure you would prefer to rest."

Ryoko smiled watching Yugiashi’s movements with his blades, “this is pleasant, I have often heard of the swordplay of the Crane bushi..."

Ameiko turned from Ryoko, “If you will excuse me for a moment,” she sauntered towards Yugiashi, "You wished to speak with me?"

Yugiashi nodded, sheathing his katana, "I thought perhaps I could teach you a few simple moves."

Ryoko furrowed her brow ever so slightly, it was quite obvious that Ameiko was not a bushi; her place was not on the battlefield.  But she watched the exchange with some disdain, but attempted to hold her words to herself.

Ameiko smiled, "I had the same thought."

"I am to keep watch over you, but sometimes the best way to do that is for you to be able to help yourself as well,” Yugiashi smiled, pleased that Ameiko was eager to learn.

Ameiko drew her wakizashi and held it steadily as Ryoko spoke, "I am not sure how things are done in Crane lands, but it is not the shugenja's place to practice the arts of the sword..."

The two ignored her words, which only incensed Ryoko more so.   The she did not like the Crane, or their methods.  But they served a viable purpose for her sensei, and for that she would serve.  She laid her hand gently on the pommel of her grandfather’s katana, the crimson hilt felt cool in her palm.  She watched as Yugiashi and Ameiko practiced, a bushi training a shugenja in the arts of the blade.  She seethed, but did not show her distaste, maintaining her mask of calm observation.

The two finished their practice and Ryoko smiled, “Such skill against a shugenja… though if our enemy is honorable they will only hold her for ransom... only a barbarian would kill a shugenja."

Yugiashi glanced to her, “Perhaps, but war makes for desperate times.”

Ryoko glanced to Ameiko, and then focused her attention to Yugiashi, “Desperation must not come before honor."

Yugiashi replied, "I choose not to rely on hope to keep me alive."

"There is a proper decorum to all things even war, we of the Phoenix shall respect those strictures," she replied, some of her patience wearing thin. 

“I do not put it above my enemy to act in a dishonorable manner,” Yugiashi replied with a coy smile.

Ryoko looked to Ameiko, then Yushiagi; "We must conduct ourselves in the proper ways."  Ryoko was not pleased by their manner but continued to restrain herself, “but I admire your skill, Daidoji Yushiagi, that will be helpful in the coming months, but if you will excuse me, Kakita Ameiko, I shall retire, good eve to you Daidoji Yushiagi," Ryoko turned and retired to her quarters, she was not pleased with what she had witnessed.

She attempted to put the night’s events from her mind, but she could not shake them.  Ryoko sighed, she had allowed the Crane to unnerve her, but she could play their game.  She had a healthy skill in playing roles; it would be a simple manner.  For the time being it would suffice to gain their trust, and complete the task Aikune-sama had placed before her.  She stood finally and went to make amends, and crept back to the courtyard but stayed her hand as she heard the Yugiashi and Ameiko speaking.

Ameiko’s voice filtered out from the courtyard, “And you will also find that my brother will concur with Ryoko in her criticisms.  Renshi and I have never agreed."

Yugiashi replied, “A pity, that you and your brother could not get along better.  Perhaps we should discuss something more... pleasant?"

Ameiko replied her voice smooth in the night air, "I find it hard to believe that you forgo talk of things important for pleasantries.  Perhaps I have misjudged you."

"I am undoubtedly all about business.  But nothing much can be gained from speaking of the hard-headed members of our party,” Yugiashi replied his mood relaxing.

Ameiko replied, "You must know your friends as intimately as your enemies."

Yugiashi replied with a smile, “The only purpose of that is to guard against them becoming your enemies, however."

Ryoko seethed as she listened, and then took a moment to compose herself, donning a new role.  She entered the room amidst her own laughter as both Yugiashi and Ameiko glanced at her in surprise, "Yes I seek to avoid that as well, I had wanted to apologize, for my words earlier Kakita Ameiko."

Ryoko bowed, a shallow bow, “Please take no offense Kakita-san.”  Ameiko simply nodded in reply, her face displaying only minor annoyance.

"I can see your wisdom, for I may not have spoken at length of your purpose." she smiled at them both and took a seat.  Ameiko simply raised a brow, watching Ryoko curiously.  Ryoko continued, “the North... is... well we shall head first to my father's castle... then we head into the North towards Shiro Moritami, an abandoned castle..."

Yugiashi glanced at Ryoko, “And what shall we find there?”

Ryoko spoke calmly, "my father hopes to rebuild the castle, though it has been abandoned for centuries.  As to what we shall find, I must admit, we do not know...” Yugiashi nodded to her as she continued, “there is a village some miles away but the populace do not venture close to it.  For fear of wrathful spirits, it is said."

Ameiko gave Ryoko a scornful look, “Why the interest in rebuilding it now?”

Ryoko smiled, "It may see some use in the coming months of the conflict.  From there it may be possible to stage raids into the mountains, if it comes to that, from what I see of the land, our involvement in the conflict should be minor, but our role vital nonetheless."

Ameiko gently sipped her sake, Yugiashi following suit, only to find his cup empty of the warm liquor.  Ameiko gracefully poured Yugiashi more sake and smiled at him.

Ryoko simply smiled, “So do you think of me still, as hard-headed as your brother Renshi-san?  A thousand pardons but these walls must be thinner then most believe."

Ameiko narrowed her eyes, “Perhaps, and what do you know of my brother?"

Ryoko replied admiring the scorn on Ameiko’s face, "Only that he is a man that abides the strict codes of Bushido..."

Ameiko frowned visibly, "I am unused to having someone listen to my conversations with another.”

Ameiko and Ryoko stared at each other briefly, their eyes meeting, fire glimmering in their eyes.  In that frail moment a thousand daggers were tossed, both had met their match, and neither was pleased.

Yugiashi sighed, and stood, “Kakita-san, shall we continue your training?”

Ameiko stood loosening her gaze from Ryoko and focusing on Yugiashi with a smile, and then stood in front of him.  She gripped her wakizashi in her hands and charged Yugiashi, rather clumsily but with a fury to more then make up for it.  Yugiashi dipped to one side and then move quickly batting her blade away with his own, drawing it effortlessly.  The two practiced for quite some time as Ryoko watched, Ameiko was out matched but held her own.  Ryoko clapped as the two ended their practice, they were odd but amusing.

Ameiko turned to Ryoko, “I trust you can satisfy his hunger for a worthy training partner?”

Ryoko smiled, “"I have been trained in the Shiba school for warfare, I am a bushi, a gunso in the legions of the Phoenix...  I believe I may be able to assist him” Ryoko fetched two bokken and handed one to Yugiashi, she was ready to test his mettle.

Ryoko and Yugiashi stood ten feet from each other, their bokken held firmly in their hands.  Yugiashi took a moment to admire her stance before moving quickly to attack.  He dipped the bokken low and brought it upwards in one hand glancing off her shoulder, clumsily.  Ryoko retaliated by gripping her blade and taking advantage of the clumsy strike; she deftly disarmed Yugiashi, admiring the shock on his face.  He moved to gather his weapon and pressed her attack bringing her bokken down hard across his shoulder, the blow would have fallen a lesser man.  Yugiashi gritted his teeth and gather his weapon and spun striking Ryoko across her stomach, she gritted her teeth; more so at leaving herself wide open for such a simple attack. Yugiashi regained his footing seeing Ryoko slightly stunned and brought the bokken down in a sideward slash across her ribs, the bokken gripped two handed, as Ryoko fell, sprawling across the floor.  Yugiashi breathed hard, but smiled at his victory.

Ryoko slowly roused herself, seething, even as she smiled at Yugiashi, “That was, rather impressive Daidoji-san.  Few have bested me in single combat so easily.  Let us hope that your edge stays sharp.”

“I assure you it will,” Yugiashi spoke helping Ryoko up.

Ryoko nodded, “Now I think it is time to retire,” she smiled, “I thank you for your hospitality,” Ryoko returned to her room, seething._

Ryoko snapped her eyes open, she glanced at her grandfather’s sword held tightly in her hands.  She had lost herself to her thoughts, but had continued her techniques nonetheless.  She would face that Crane once more, and this time her grandfather’s blade would taste his blood.  Though that day would have to wait, she must complete her mission at hand and continue the role at hand.  Aikune-sama had entrusted her with this task, and she would not fail him.  Gunso Shiba Ryoko, would have her vengeance, when the time was right…


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2002)

*Rokugan #3: Renshi's tale*

*15th of Fu-Leng in the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire*

The air in the large, open room was cool, as was much of the rest of Shiro sano Kakita, the famed Dueling School of the Kakita family.  Kakita Yojotaka, simply Sensei to his students, paced the long room, admiring his four finest students of the season.  He gave no indication of his pleasure in training such eager students, simply a silent glare as he paced, his blade meticulously placed in his light blue obi.

He glanced to the largest of his students, Seppun Kiyone; a large bear of a man who possessed a gentle grace that belied his size and great strength.  To his left was the graceful and very talented Kakita Sani, his niece and skilled duelist.  She was slight in build, and had cut her hair short, and dyed it white; she was a precious beauty.  Next to her sat Kakita Renshi, son of the great hero Kakita Hyuske.  He was tall and muscular and could be quite the swordsman, given time and effort.  Sensei glanced over his final student, Doji Hatoshin, a gunso in the Crane armies, who was both refined and fearsome.  Sensei was pleased that the winter season had blessed him with four exceptional students.

Sensei turned his full attention to the gathered students, "Renshi... Sani... take your places on the practice mat... I wish to measure your training..."

Renshi nodded and stood and took his place on the mat, followed by Sani taking her place across from him.  Sani smiled lightly to Renshi, who returned her smile for but a moment before settling into his stance.  Sani focused her thoughts, crouching ever so slightly, preparing herself for the coming moment.  Renshi narrowed his eyes slightly, but could glean little from Sani’s stance, as he had come to expect.  Sani could easily see Renshi favoring his right side, as he prepared to draw his blade.

The moment flashed as the two both reached for their blades and moved to strike. Renshi quickly snapped his ancestral blade to his hand, moving in a graceful motion, like a crane in flight.  Sani countered, her delicate fingers gripping the soft blue pommel of her blade; it eased free of her saya with slightly musical tone.  But it was too late; Renshi’s blade snapped cleanly and tore away the mon of the Crane on her shoulder.  Sani stepped back surprised; never had he beaten her, in all of the months they had trained.  She had greatly underestimated Renshi’s resolve.

Renshi sheathed his blade and bowed with a faint smile. Sani returned that bow, with a smile of her own.  She had been humbled and impressed in that one fateful moment.  The two were friendly competitors, confidants, and more during their stay at the dojo.

Sensei moved forward, and gave Sani a disapproving glare, “Sani, you make a fool of yourself with such sloppy skill.  And you Renshi, satisfaction in besting a poor foe is a sign of weakness."  Sensei sighed passing in between the two bushi, “But I can see your time here has not been wasted.”

Renshi replied calmly, “I do not consider her a poor foe, Sensei."

Sani simply bowed, “Hai, thank you Sensei…”

Sensei turned on his heels effortlessly, as his long white hair, tied into a long single braid swung gracefully in the air.  His white kimono shifting noiselessly as he spoke, “Oh, and I am sure you are an expert in what makes a proper foe?"

"No, sensei.  I just feel she has trained as hard as the rest of us," Renshi replied with the proper level of respect in his tone.

"That she has, and I expected much more of her," he glanced to Sani sharply, "she could do so much better..."

Sani bowed deeply once more, “Hai, Sensei…”

Sensei kept his gaze on Sani, “Take your seat Sani,” and then moved to stand in front of Renshi.  Sensei locked his cold gray eyes with Renshi, “You have come far Renshi, and at first I figured you would do little more then be a burden to this school.  But you have proven your name... Kakita Renshi.  I have but one question... what does a samurai fear?"

Renshi shifted visibly; he did not like answering Sensei’s questions.  He stammered out a reply, “Bringing dishonor to his family and clan." 

Instantly Sensei shifted into his stance, slowly taking the measure of Renshi with a glare.  His hand hovered six inches above the hilt of his Father’s Honor.  He looked Renshi in the eye, his old body still spry and loose; “A true samurai fears nothing.”  Sensei glanced to the rest of his gathered students, “All of you remember that.  Cowardice cannot be tolerated... but... one must understand the prudence of recognizing a superior foe...”

Renshi replied, standing firm, having yet to take his stance, "But Sensei, does not the fear of nothing make one reckless?"

Sensei smiled. Renshi was wise and would do well in the years to come, "Reckless... no. For when one fears nothing they can think clearly..."

Renshi bowed, “Yes Sensei, you have taught me much.”

Sensei glanced to the main door to the training room, a commotion brewing without.  The screen slid open furiously as the Emerald Champion, Yasuki Hachi, strolled into the room.  Sensei narrowed his eyes at Yasuki-sama, remembering well the day that Yasuki-sama ‘won’ the title, amidst Scorpion treachery.

Yasuki-sama smiled and then spoke to Sensei, “Greetings Kakita Yojotaka...”

"What brings the Emerald Champion to my dojo..." Sensei replied as his look of disdain worsened.

Yasuki-sama stopped some distance away from Sensei; "I have business with a student.  The son of Kakita Hyuske, Kakita Renshi; I have been told he is here."

Sensei glanced to Renshi, then returned his gaze to Yasuki-sama, “What of him?”

"So this is the son of such a great hero..." Yasuki-sama placed his gaze upon Renshi.

Sensei glanced to Renshi, "A poor student, but he shows promise..."

Yasuki-sama smiled, “You said the same about me… Sensei.”

Sensei nodded and spoke, "Not all of us have the favor of the Scorpion...” Yasuki-sama glared as Sensei continued, "I applaud your success at the Tournament of the Emerald Champion," he turned to his students, “All of you are dismissed, except Kakita Renshi..." The students filed out quickly. Sani closed the door behind them as she exited, giving a brief smile to Renshi as she left.

Yasuki Hachi turned to Renshi, giving him his full attention, “Your father is a hero... he fought well at the Battle of Oblivion's Gate... but I am sure you are aware of that."

Hachi walked towards Renshi slowly, “So, tell me of yourself.”

"I serve my master.  What he commands, I do,” Renshi replied.

“And that is all there is to Kakita Renshi?” Hachi replied.

"I strive to honor my father, my family, and my clan.”

"You have said all the things I come to expect of a bushi... but you have yet to tell me anything of yourself... or is that all you are?" Hachi replied, arching a brow.

"I came here to honor my father, and I have worked hard to live up to his ideals and Sensei's teachings," Renshi glanced to Sensei, ever so slightly.

"I see, and in the spring you head off for the south to assist in the Spring Patrols..." Hachi spoke, a slight pang of fond remembrance in his words, "The Spring Patrols are a good place to begin ones career..."

"I shall live up to what is expected of me, and more," Renshi replied, with a faint smile upon his lips.

"I hope so,” Hachi paused, then continued, much more serious, “Your sister leaves soon for the Phoenix lands, under the auspice of Shiba Yotunaga... it is your father's wish that you join her."

Renshi nodded slowly as Hachi continued, “But... I have a task for you as well...”

“Your will?” Renshi replied, distinct deference in his voice.

"You are being sent to assist in the conflict between the Dragon and the Phoenix, but I fear that there are other forces at work... I believe the Scorpion may have allied themselves with the Dragon but I cannot prove such a claim..." he turned his attention to Sensei, “And where the Scorpion tread, Hantei Naseru is quick to follow...”

Hachi took a moment to collect his thoughts before continuing, "Your father hopes to end this conflict quickly... my intention is to see what game the Hantei play... and despite my curiosity, I have current concerns that I must deal with. But you, Kakita Renshi, may prove a great service to the Crane, and the Emerald Empire..." Hachi spoke sternly, "Something is brewing in the north... the Hantei seek to manipulate these events... I will not let Rokugan descend into chaos over the machinations of one man..." 

Renshi nodded sharply, “I shall not fail in my duties.”

Hachi bowed his head, "I am pleased, and I can see some of your father in you, and I am sure Sensei does as well."  Sensei simply nodded, a look of slight amusement across his face.

"Thank you.  Your words honor me," Renshi replied with a genuine smile.

He bowed his head, and turned to walk towards the door, "See that you honor me, with action, Kakita Renshi. Be mindful of the Scorpion... and stay true to the empire... we shall meet again..."

"If I may ask, what exactly do you want me to do as I travel with my sister?" Renshi asked, as Hachi turned to leave.

Hachi turned, his hands on the sliding door, "I wish for you to be my eyes and ears... and be watchful of Scorpion influence..."

Renshi bowed deeply, “It shall be done, Yasuki-sama.”

Hachi nodded, “Are you clear on your duties?”

"I am to observe and report any unusual activity, especially dealing with the Scorpion clan.  The Hantei in particular," Renshi bowed once more.  

Hachi returned his bow, and smiled to Sensei, “By your leave Sensei...” he bowed once more.  Sensei simply nodded to Hachi, showing his distinct approval of his finest student.  Hachi bowed deeply and slid the door open; he left rather quickly.

Sensei turned to Renshi, “One of my finer students.”

Renshi smiled with a nod, “You honor me Sensei.”

Sensei walked towards him with a grin, “I was speaking of Yasuki Hachi, you... you are still but a novice... but you show the glimmer of promise.”

Renshi nodded, embarrassed. “Of course Sensei.  I have learned much, but still have much to learn.”

Sensei did not reply, he simply took his stance, Renshi watching his master prepare to strike at an invisible opponent.  Sensei drew his blade with lightning speed, it whistled as it sliced through air ending with a distinct snap, his arm and blade one.  As quickly as his Father’s Honor had left its saya, it returned.  Renshi was startled at the amazing display as Sensei walked towards him.

“Return home, your studies have ended here, Kakita Renshi,” Sensei continued on into the hallway with nary another word.  He hoped he would see Renshi again; he had the potential to match Yasuki Hachi, and potential such as that does not come along every day.

Renshi bowed to Sensei and glanced around the dojo one last time, then quickly exited, only to meet Sani in the hallway.  She smiled at him surprised, “That… that… was the Emerald Champion, Yasuki-sama.”

Renshi nodded, “It was, but he has gone now.” He continued down the hall, Sani falling in step next to him.

“I know, but he was here…” she spoke with awe, “His skill in iaijutsu is nearly peerless.”

“Yes it is. One day I hope to match that skill,” Renshi replied with a smile.

Sani smiled at him, “You were lucky, you know that, don’t you?” she gestured to her torn sleeve.

“I know.  You are a very skilled opponent, despite what Sensei said,” he smiled to her, a gentle relaxing smile.

"Thank you, but you have skill as well, and I was honored to be beaten by you,” she continued walking alongside him. “I look forward to serving together in the south, in the battles against the Crab...”

Renshi felt a pang of longing well through his body as he spoke, “It seems that I shall not be heading south.  My future lies north, with my sister”

Sani stopped and turned him towards her, looking into his eyes, “The north?”

“By the will of my father I must go to the Phoenix lands…” Renshi spoke, the words heavy on his heart.

“Why the north? We have no conflict with the Phoenix,” she continued, her words strained with pain.

"I will be serving with my sister and the Phoenix clan in their conflicts with the Dragon clan," he replied, trying to comfort her.

Sani gazed into his eyes and asked simply, “Why?”

"I don't know.  It is my father's command.  He hopes to resolve the Phoenix-Dragon conflict quickly."

Sani nodded sadly; “Your sword arm will be missed... in the south...” she turned and walked to her room, sliding the door open slowly.

Renshi followed her, “I will miss you as well, Sani-chan.”

“I will miss you too, Renshi-kun,” she smiled, despite her sadness.

"I will look for you when I return.  I promise," Renshi smiled at her, trying to lighten the mood.

Sani grabbed him by his light blue kimono and pulled him into her room.  She slid the door closed and smiled impishly at Renshi, “You leave in the morning?”

“Yes.”

Sani embraced him in her arms, as he embraced her, “Then tonight is all we have... Renshi... until you return...” she smiled softly, looking into his eyes, “You still got lucky.”

“Lucky that I got you,” Renshi replied, holding her close as the two shared their last night together.  The night passed delightfully for the two bushi, but morning came all too soon.  Lord Sun had barely crested the eastern horizon when Renshi departed the dojo.  Sani watched him go with tears in her eyes, waving from the castle walls…

Sensei watched the young bushi go, and smiled; he had definitely been blessed with fine students this season.


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 11, 2002)

I like how the solos have gone.  Some interesting group dynamics building.  Some romance, some tension.  I'm a bit biased but Yasuki Hachi is one of my favorite characters in the current storyline.  Rare enough I say that of a Crane.

Was it decided ahead of time that pc's would be from certain clans or fdid it all just come together nicely like this?

And were solos run at a normal session or did you have special sessions for the solos?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *I like how the solos have gone.  Some interesting group dynamics building.  Some romance, some tension.  I'm a bit biased but Yasuki Hachi is one of my favorite characters in the current storyline.  Rare enough I say that of a Crane.
> 
> Was it decided ahead of time that pc's would be from certain clans or did it all just come together nicely like this?
> 
> And were solos run at a normal session or did you have special sessions for the solos? *




It all just fell into place I told them the clans I was allowing, or at least would be good for the campaign and let the players run with it.  It was not my choice to have the majority of the group be Crane but it worked out well...

We have as our Dramatis Personae... (Player Characters wise)

Agasha Falm (Human, Phoenix, Shugenja 2/Sorcerer 1)
Daidoji Yugiashi (Human, Crane, Samurai 3)
Kakita Ameiko (Human, Crane, Shugenja 3)
Kakita Renshi (Human, Crane, Samurai 3)
Matsu Eiji (Human, Lion, Berserker 1) *Player's Choice to be 1st Level
Shiba Ryoko (Human, Phoenix, Samurai 3)
Yomachi Junoki (Human, Ronin, Fighter 2/Rogue 1)

Overall the group came together pretty well and we have played our first session.  Suffice to say, bakemono are nasty stuff, and I would not want to run into one in a dark alley.  I run the solos as seperate sessions, but I was not able to get a solo done for Junoki or Eiji, but they will have their chance to shine eventually.  I should have a post about our first session up rather soon, with a few interludes to flesh out the background of the story.  I have to say I like the fiction they have at the Legend of the Five Rings website, good stuff.  I like Yasuchi Hachi as well, and hope to keep many of the characters true to form.

Other then that, I am glad you enjoy the story.  More to come...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2002)

*Bump*

New story coming as soon as it is edited for content... and approval and all that legal mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Tuerny (Feb 17, 2002)

I am suitably impressed thus far. Nice story hour 
I am starting up a Legend of the Five Rings d20 story hour soon and hopefully it will turn out to be as interesting as yours ;-)
Though, one of my players is writing it as I lack the time.

I think that my favorite charachter so far is Shiba Ryoko, but I have always had a fondness for the Phoenix. Kakita Renshin is cool too in an archtypical Crane hero way.

Anyway, I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2002)

*Thanx*



			
				Tuerny said:
			
		

> *I am suitably impressed thus far. Nice story hour
> I am starting up a Legend of the Five Rings d20 story hour soon and hopefully it will turn out to be as interesting as yours ;-)
> Though, one of my players is writing it as I lack the time.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the kind words, I very much enjoy the setting and the game... more to come...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2002)

*Rokugan #4: The Shadows Fall*

*15th through 20th of Ryoshun in the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire*

The winter season was slowly drawing to a close and many of the Winter Courts were winding down, new loyalties cemented across Rokugan.  Along with many old and new wounds opened for the ripe spring season.  Such concerns mattered little to the group of samurai assembled in the ancestral manse of Shiba Yotunaga.  The room they had convened in smelled of jasmine incense, which was burning slowly at the center of the low table that dominated the room.

Shiba Ryoko smiled pleasantly attired in a fiery red kimono, the edges looking like flames, her daisho neatly placed in her bright yellow obi.  The samurai-ko was all smiles to her peers.  She glanced to the giant of a man on her left, Matsu Eiji a young berserker of the Lion; “Welcome, Matsu-san, I have heard of the exploits of your father, I can only hope you emulate such bravery.”  She smiled politely and ran her gaze over the rest of those assembled.  

Eiji replied with a pleasant nod, "I am proud to represent my family in service to the honorable Phoenix."  He had an obvious look of discomfort, but maintained his stoic façade.

Directly across from Ryoko sat Kakita Ameiko and Kakita Renshi, the children of the famed hero, Kakita Hyuske.  To Ameiko’s left sat the stalwart and ever wary Daidoji Yugiashi.  Daidoji glanced across the table towards the rough looking warrior.  At his side a strange curved blade, unlike any he had seen in all of Rokugan, a gaijin weapon to be sure.

Ryoko turned to the stranger and spoke calmly, “Yamochi Junoki, welcome.”

Junoki bowed his head, “Thank you,” he continued his silence observing the others.

Ryoko smiled gently once more before she spoke, "I apologize for my father, he has been away at the Winter Court, but I am sure the servants of the house have been satisfactory to your needs.  I trust you all aware of why you are here?"

Falm who sat at the edge of the table gave Ryoko a sideward glance with her golden eyes, “No, I do not.  I had thought to be sent to the front… not… here where more circumspect actions would be needed.”

Ryoko gave Falm a pleasant smile, “You are where you need to be Agasha... have faith in that."  Falm bristled at the words, narrowing her eyes ever so slightly.

Ryoko placed a map on the table and unfurled it; it depicted the northern lands of the Phoenix territory.  She danced her fingers over the map depicting rugged mountain ranges and low-lying valleys of the northern Phoenix territory, her finger finally resting over location denoted, “Shiro Moritami”.  Ryoko spoke to the group, “This is where we leave for in the morning, Shiro Moritami, there is a village near by, we can seek rest there once we arrive.  The journey should take no more then four days, with the thawing of the roads."

Falm glanced to the map, "And what do we do once we arrive?"

Ryoko looked up to Falm, but ignored her plea, continuing, “The castle itself has been abandoned, for quite some time... but if it is sound, it may prove useful in the coming conflict.”

Falm simply glared at Ryoko, but said nothing as Ryoko continued, “If there are no questions you may all prepare and enjoy the evening.”

Falm replied tersely, “Why are we going?  What are we expected to do?”

Ryoko stood and smoothed our her brilliant red kimono; “Why? To strengthen the north... it is weakly defended.  We are expected to do as told... Agasha-san.”

Yugiashi spoke as Falm gnashed her teeth in obvious irritation, "What are our specific duties?"

Falm echoed his sentiment, “Indeed what are our ‘specific duties’?”

Ryoko smiled sweetly to Yugiashi, “we are to prepare the fortress for use in the spring, remove any vermin that may have taken root, and make it ready for warfare.  With the come of the spring my soldiers will arrive, which will be a great assistance to making the fortress battle ready.”

Ryoko glanced around the room quickly each of the samurai meeting her gaze, “If there are no further questions, I shall retire, enjoy this eve.  Be prepared to leave bright and early.”  Ryoko turned and exited the rest of the group slowly retiring to their individual quarters, to rest and prepare for the journey ahead.

The morning came swiftly, and with it the journey to Shiro Moritami began.  The assembled for the most part traveled by horse, all except Matsu Eiji; his small family could not afford such extravagances for the young berserker.  The journey was gentle and sweet, the ice and snow had begun to slowly thaw, and the air was fresh and amicable.
The first part of their journey was uneventful, with Ryoko engaging the party with conversation; much to her chagrin the party was pretty close-lipped.  The majority of the journey traveled in uneasy silence, by the evening the party had arrived at a small roadside inn and decided to seek rest and shelter.

Ryoko was the first to enter the quaint little inn; three young men sat at a table sipping at sake and glanced to the party as they entered.  An elderly woman welcomed them with a smile and bade them to sit wherever they like.  She slowly waddled, shuffling nearly inch by inch to gather sake and soup for the guests. Ryoko sighed and went to speak with the inn keep, Eiji and Junoki followed her as Renshi, Yugiashi, and Ameiko waited near the doorway ever wary and watchful.  Falm sighed and slumped into a chair and opened and focused her thoughts on her studies.

One of the men smiled as the party entered, he had a boyish face, with an elegant smile.  His hair was worn long, an ebon black with a gentle sheen, he spoke in a manner that belied his aristocratic upbringing, “Evening... Not often one sees travelers in winter.”

Junoki replied with a glance to the stranger, “Have to travel sometime. End of winter isn't so bad to travel.”

The stranger stood and gave Junoki a gracious bow, “Well of course, for such a band as yours...”

Junoki replied in a relaxed manner, “Yes, not bad for us.”

The stranger turned his attentions to Falm, “And who is this golden-haired beauty?”

Falm looked up from her studies and met the man’s almond brown eyes with her own eyes of gold, “Kusan Falm, of the Agasha School of fire.”

The stranger smiled, taken back her beauty, “With such strange eyes to match, what creature has descended from the heavens to grace us with her presence.  Kusan Falm... I am pleased to make your acquaintance,” he said with a gentle bow.

Ameiko glanced to the conversation still standing with Yugiashi and Renshi.  Falm sighed, looking uncomfortable with the attention, “I think I should retire.”

The stranger replied with a smile, “I had hoped we could chat Kusan Falm.”

Falm replied tersely, “I must pray sir.”

The stranger pressed the issue; “You have captivated me with your otherworldly beauty... I am Uda Hiyone... Poet... and playwright... and you have inspired poetry fit for the Four Winds... please I beg of you, stay for awhile?”

Falm looked to Ryoko pleadingly, but Ryoko simply smiled pleased with the predicament that Falm had found herself in.  Ryoko turned her attention away from Falm and the amorous Hiyone and focused on Junoki, “Hungry Yamochi-san?”

Junoki replied with a smile and sat, “Yes, thank you.”

Falm huffed and sat back down, “Very well sir poet.”

Hiyone smiled brightly, very pleased, “You honor me this day, Kusan Falm, by your presence I am sure many weep in your passing for they may never approach the beauty that you are...”

The rest of the party eventually took seats and settled in, the Crane samurai sitting together casting strange glances about the room.  The Crane kept to themselves simply watching, and listening to the spectacle that was Hiyone and Falm.  Falm gritted her teeth in annoyance, but resigned herself to the company of the smitten poet.

Hiyone smiled at Falm longingly, “Your golden hair is lovely… as if touched by Lord Sun himself...”

Falm replied tersely, “My… thanks milord, it's a trait of my family.”

“Please simply Hiyone, it is I who should honor you for your beauty,” Hiyone sipped at his sake, “What brings a goddess such as you this way?”

Falm replied casting her eyes about the room, “Duty.”

“Duty... to spread such beauty... a wonderful duty it must be...” he replied with a serene smile.

Junoki sipped his sake, turning to Ryoko, “It seems that Falm-san has an admirer.”

Ryoko replied with a coy smile, “Yes, it seems she does.”

“Do you think he will want to travel with us?” Junoki replied earnestly.

Ryoko casted Hiyone a sideward glance, “I pray not... we need men of action not words…”

Junoki smiled, “But we might learn how to speak better.”

Ryoko laughed heartily at his comment, “Perhaps that is so, but I seek to do precious little speaking with my enemies... I let my Grandfather's Edge speak for me,” as she patted the crimson pommel of her ancestral katana.  Ryoko peered curiously at Junoki’s scimitar, “What do you call that weapon?” pointing ever so slightly.

Junoki glanced to his blade, “This?  It is a scimitar, I... acquired it in a trade some time ago. It has a very sharp bite to it.”

Ryoko furrowed her brow, “A scimitar?  That is an interesting weapon.”

Junoki replied as he sipped at his sake, “It's the only one I have ever seen. But I prefer it over all other swords I have tried.”

Behind Ryoko one of Hiyone’s companions glanced to Renshi with a glare.  He stood, wavering, his breath reeking of sake and shouted, “You! I told you never to come here.... need a lesson eh!”

Renshi turned slowly to the drunkard, “I do not believe I know you,” he stood, his glare stiff and formal.  Yugiashi followed suit, standing casting a disapproving frown to the drunkard.

The man scowled gesturing to his katana at his side, “Ahh so you claim ignorance...” he slurred his words, gesturing to Renshi, “Come then.”

Renshi narrowed his eyes, “There is no honor in cutting down a drunken fool.”

Hiyone glanced from Falm to his companion, “Calm yourself Tenchi-san!”  Falm stood and moved to stand with her newfound companions.  Hiyone stood holding out his hand to Tenchi, “Control yourself…”

Tenchi sneered, with a chuckle; “You think you are swift... this time it ends...” he stepped towards Renshi.  Tenchi violently kicked a chair out of the way, sending it tumbling across the floor to clear a path between him and Renshi.  Renshi relaxed his stance resting his hand near the pommel of his blade casually.

Falm tried to lighten the mood, “I think you have had too much sake, perhaps you should rest a while before handing out challenges.”

Tenchi lolled his head to Falm for a moment before focusing on Renshi, “Come then Yoshi... show me your stance.”

Junoki spoke up glancing casually to Tenchi, “I would stay your hand, Crane bushi are known for the swiftness.”  Ryoko simply watched seated, sipping at her sake lightly.

Tenchi glanced to Junoki quizzically then squinted towards Renshi, “Crane?”

Renshi kept his narrowed eyes focused on Tenchi, “My name is Kakita Renshi, you would do well to remember that… fool.”

Tenchi roared through gritted teeth, “FOOL!” and prepared to strike.

Hiyone shouted, “Stop this madness Tenchi-san!”

Tenchi ignored Hiyone crouching low, as Renshi stayed patient taking the measure of his inferior opponent.  Tenchi drew his blade surprisingly quick, but his skill was pale in comparison to the physical poetry of Renshi’s iaijutsu skills.  The blade slid from Renshi’s saya with ease and whipped through the air faster then eyes could follow.  Tenchi was taken aback by the show of skill as the ancestral blade ripped through his shirt at his stomach, but leaving not a mark upon his skin.  Tenchi tumbled backwards his blade still in hand, surprised at the skill of Kakita Renshi.

Renshi glared at Tenchi, “Next time, you will lose more than just your honor.”

Ryoko smiled arching her brow while sipping her sake, “The Crane is quick.”

Junoki smiled to Ryoko, “That he is.”

Hiyone knelt down at the side of his humbled comrade, “Such skill… and speed,” he glanced to Renshi, “certainly you are a man worthy of many tales...”

Tenchi scrambled out of the inn, his companion following him swiftly.  Hiyone remained, watching his friends go.  Hiyone turned to Renshi and his company and made a gracious bow, “I wish to join you, and record your exploits for surely skill such as that... will lead to great things.”

Renshi simply sat and continued to converse with Ameiko and Yugiashi, ignoring the praise of Hiyone.  

“What is the name of the bushi that has so easily tamed the fury of the famous duelist Tenchi?” Hiyone continued undaunted, “so humble that he dare not speak his own name?  He is truly a hero worthy of recounting.”

Renshi glanced to Hiyone with a slightly embarrassed look, “My apologies.  I am Kakita Renshi.”

“Ahhh the Kakita... Kakita Renshi... he humbled the great Tenchi... I am Uda Hiyone; humble poet and playwright.”

Junoki quipped to Hiyone, “You do not know where we go, or what we face.”

Hiyone retorted, “I am prepared to face the horrors of Jigoku if I may but travel in your wake...”

Junoki smirked, “You could make up stories here, safe from what is out there.”

Ryoko smiled to Junoki, “Leave him Junoki he is man who does not know his own limits...”

Junoki sighed, “Perhaps.”

Falm interjected giving Hiyone a cold look, “Sadly our duties will take us places a poet won't be helpful,” as she returned to her studies and sipping peacefully of her sake.

Ryoko smiled to Junoki, “I must say he might be rather entertaining.”

"To some," Junoki looked at Falm, "Not to others."

Ryoko smiled, “That is not my concern.”

Hiyone bowed once more to Renshi, “Please allow me the pleasure of traveling with you Kakita-sama.”

Renshi turned to Ryoko, “I leave that decision to Ryoko-san.”

Falm piped up, “Truthfully, we can't be burdened with a poet, it would be best if you stayed and found us another day.”

Ryoko smiled, “If he wishes to go, I see no harm...”

Renshi nodded, “Very well then, welcome Uda Hiyone.”

Hiyone smiled brightly, “Thank you Kakita-sama.”

Junoki smirked, “I hope you bring us luck, Hiyone-san.”

Hiyone smirked, “The fortunes favor me, I bring much luck.”

The rest of the party settled in nicely, putting the events of the evening out of their minds.  The day had been long and many began to retire leaving only Junoki and Hiyone in the small common room.

Junoki glanced to Hiyone looking up from his bowl of miso soup, “Hiyone-san, where do you call home?”

Hiyone replied, “I am a traveler, I try not to call any one place home… this world is far too small to stay in one place...”

“As do I.  Have you been here long?” Junoki replied.

“I have been for a few months languishing away the winter... in the company of my previous company Tenchi,” he replied sipping at his sake.

“Tell me of some of the places you have been, what you have seen,” Junoki asked curiously.

Hiyone smiled brightly to Junoki, “well... I spent a lovely a summer in Ryoko Owari the city of the Scorpion... and had quite the affair with a Soshi shugenja... that was a time of much enjoyment... she taught many things...”

Junoki smirked, “Sounds dangerous.”

“Oh very much so... but I improved my flexibility three fold,” Hiyone replied with a sly smile.  Hiyone thought for a moment then spoke, “I am afraid I know not your name.”

Junoki simply laughed, while he sipped at his sake, and then replied with a simple smile, “I am Yamochi Junoki.”

“The Yamochi… that is not a name I familiar with… Ronin?”

Junoki smiled, “Is that a problem?”

“No of course not, I am Uda my name is not great, but such titles are useless on the road, I rely on my wits.  Not my name,” Hiyone replied.

“What made you decide to live the life of a poet?” Junoki questioned with a gentle wave of his hand.

“I am a man of words... not action... but... there was a time when it was not so.”

“What happened?” Junoki replied, “If you do not mind answering.”

“I had served once as bushi, until the day I slew my brother in an honest duel... over a woman,” Hiyone took a sip of his sake and continued, “I was faster. Much faster then he ever could be.”

“Was she worth it?”

“I cared little for her... it was my father's choice. But my brother he loved her,” Hiyone replied, staring off.

“Then why duel?  Let your brother believe he beat you for her affections,” Junoki asked questioningly.

“I was a younger man... full of fire... I had no intention of killing him... only to show my skill... but those days are long past... I have not dueled since,” he glanced to his empty cup, “I should retire.”  Hiyone stood and bowed to Junoki, “Good eve Junoki of the Yamochi.”

Junoki stood, “Good eve to you Hiyone of the Uda.”

The two retired to their beds.  The rest had long retired; there was still much travel to be done.  Though that did not stop Ameiko and Yugiashi from enjoying a pleasant evening walk, ending with a strange show of affection on Ameiko’s part; a kiss on Yugiashi’s cheek before parting to rest.  The morning came on swift wings, and Lord Sun began to rise over the eastern horizon as the party set out once more towards Shiro Moritami.  Uda Hiyone walking alongside Matsu Eiji as the rest traveled by horseback.

The intervening three days of travel were cold, but not overly so.  The group making good time along the thawing roads, there travel papers allowing them easy passage through the Phoenix lands.  The journey was safe if not overly dull.  They arrived at the small village of Toyan, amidst Hiyone’s tales of his days along the Kaiu Wall.  The heimin were out in the fields assessing the damage of the winter as the party trotted into view of the quaint village.

Hiyone glanced to the fields and then paused raising his hand to shield his vision from Lord Sun.  He spotted three heimin running towards them across the icy field.  One slipped and fell, and he caught a glimpse of what pursued them.  Eight squat heavily muscled creatures, they were a mottled green in color and bounded quickly after the heimin.  A large nasty looking brute of a bushi waded out from the frozen tree line, dressed for battle hefting a massive tetsubo.  

Hiyone shouted, “Bakemono!” as he pointed to the rushing creatures.  They tore at the fallen heimin and then rushed onward blood on their talons, charging madly.  The party quickly assessed the situation and drew their yumi and began to pepper the Bakemono and their ogre gunso with arrow fire.  Ryoko snarled and charged into the fray but her horse lost its footing on the slick ice and she was sent tumbling to the ground amidst the charging bakemono.  Ameiko sighed as she drew her ofuda and prepared for the inevitable bloodshed.  Two bakemono stayed to harass Ryoko as the other six charged headlong at the group.  Yugiashi, Junoki, and Eiji continued to fire arrows at the wily bakemono, but they evaded the strikes and charged into melee.  Luckily Falm enchanted the creatures with a spell and lulled four of the creatures to sleep. 

Two of the loathsome creatures rushed to attack one nearly ripping out Falm’s throat as it scratched at her eyes.  The other attacked Yugiashi with little success.  The creatures were nimble but not nimble enough as Renshi took the head of one bakemono.  Eiji turned on the second and finished it with bloody strike.  The party moved forward to finish the remaining creatures as Ameiko healed Falm, channeling the powers of the kami through her.  Yugiashi kicked his horse forward and charged the ogre as it swatted at Ryoko as if she was little more then a fly.  Ryoko stood her ground but was harried from all sides, and desperately losing strength from the vicious attacks.

Yugiashi charged he ogre but was unable to pierce its hide armor as it turned and swung its mighty tetsubo knocking Yugiashi off of his horse, leaving him weak, his chest nearly caved inward.  Ameiko shrieked and rushed forward to the side of her yojimbo.  The ogre sneered as Ryoko tried to take advantage of its distraction but was unable to do any harm.  It swung at Ryoko and knocked her flat and then moved to advance upon Ameiko and Yugiashi.  The rest of the party advanced further, trying to assist Ameiko and Yugiashi.  Ameiko used her magic to heal Yugiashi as the ogre stalked forward.  Renshi charged into the fray and gutted the ogre, its eyes wide with surprise as it stumbled backward.  The party turned on the remaining two bakemono and made short work of one.  The other nearly killed Eiji before being put down for good by Junoki.

Hiyone waved from the horses as the party healed, “Good battle... heroes...!”  The day had certainly been eventful.  Forces of the shadow lands this far north, could only be a bad omen.  The heroes had stepped into some nasty business; only time would tell if they would meet the growing darkness with honor, or with their lives.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2002)

*Rokugan #5: The Will of the Anvil*

*16th of Ryoshun in the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire*

The winter was waning as spring crept forward to prominence; the great halls of the imperial palace were still and silent.  The austere beauty of the palace overwhelming the senses, Shoshuro Kiyone felt all too small as he walked down the long lonely hallway alongside the Anvil, Hantei Naseru.  Kiyone kept his mouth closed his features concealed behind his crimson mask, his dark eyes hidden by purple irises.

Naseru broke the silence as he paused in front of a large mural depicting the Second Day of Thunder, “You have news of the progress in the north?”

Kiyone nodded respectfully, “Hai, Hantei-sama, the plans proceed as you have instructed, the conflict has been heightened.  I have good word that the conflict will-“

“Good, Kiyone-san,” Naseru turned away from the mural, “I have a new task for you.”

“I am at your command milord,” he turned to follow the Naseru.

“The Emerald Champion has attempted to play a dangerous game, he has proved less then useful.  I believe he may have placed an agent of his to monitor activity in the north, I have come much too far to allow the scheming of the Daidoji upstart to foil my plans,” he calmed himself for a moment, “find the agent and kill him make an example of those who dare defy the will of Hantei Naseru.”

“It shall be as you command, where must I go?” Kiyone replied.

“The north, towards the abode of Shiba Yotunaga, he is to not be harmed but glean what information you can.  I have faith you will succeed in this endeavor, Shoshuro Kiyone,” Naseru paused and turned.

“Hai, the matter will be handled quickly and with the utmost subtlety,” Shoshuro bowed reverently.

Naseru smiled, “Good then you are dismissed, travel papers have been prepared, I hope to hear of your success soon.”

Shoshuro Kiyone turned and walked away quickly dabs of sweat slowly beading up under his mask.  Hantei Naseru watched him go and turned his attentions to a large mural of Toturi I Coronation.  His cold eyes took in ever nuance and detail; his own coronation would be grand indeed, for he could already see it…


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 18, 2002)

All The Hantei needs now is a furry white cat to stroke while he's planning his nefarious deeds.

Good start for the group at least, even adding a poet to chronicle their amazing adventures.  Unless, of course, he's more than he seems.

Nasty fight with the bakemono and ogre, sounds like a few more good bats from his club it could have gone differently.  And of course, creatures like that in Phoenix lands spells serious trouble.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2002)

*Thank You*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *All The Hantei needs now is a furry white cat to stroke while he's planning his nefarious deeds.
> 
> Good start for the group at least, even adding a poet to chronicle their amazing adventures.  Unless, of course, he's more than he seems.
> 
> ...




Keep at it, I will just wanted to share this little gem I made of Falm, at her player's behest...  more story to come... of course...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2002)

*Bump*

Update on the way... more nastiness... more fun


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 23, 2002)

*New Post on the Way*

Working on the enxt installment of the adventure... Maho aplenty... well not so much... but still icky stuff...


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2002)

*New Rokugan Post*

*20th of Ryoshun in the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire*

The mists of battle had cleared as the heroes tended to their wounded; Ryoko surveyed the scene with a calculating eye, her own wounds grievous as well.  Ameiko continued to administer her divine powers as the villagers slowly approached the gathered samurai.  Ryoko gathered her wits and sheathed her ancestral blade, and took a deep painful breath as she approached the gathering heimin.

An old wrinkled woman with a round pleasant face, and a matching plump figure approached Ryoko with reverence and deference, she bowed her head, “Domo arigato Shiba-sama, we are thankful that you have arrived when you did.”

Ryoko regarded the woman with carefully before replying, “You are welcome, but I must find shelter and food for my companions…”

The old woman nodded smiling, “Yes Shiba-sama, my home is at your disposal, please this way.”  She turned and waddled slowly towards her modest home.  She slid the door slowly and bade the heroes to enter and rest.  Eiji ducked his head as he entered, the giant taking a seat nearest the door, his scars still aching.  Renshi and Ameiko took a seat nearest a low wooden table with a small tea set laid out.  The rest sat or stood at their leisure, taking a brief respite from the tense battle.

Junoki and Hiyone stood outside, both watching the streets of there afternoon as various villagers passed the small home casting curious glances to them.  The winter frost still clung to much of the landscape, not yet fully relinquishing to the coming spring, which added to the growing chill of the coming evening.

Junoki glanced to Hiyone with a curious glance, “Any more tales of your journeys?”

Hiyone smiled as he spoke glancing over the modest village, “Still curious?”

Junoki chuckled, “I enjoy stories, especially from someone who tells them so well.”

Hiyone nodded, “Well... I have many stories... I suppose I have seen more then many...” he glanced over the village, “each place has a tale...”

Junoki mused with stylish wave of his hand, “A tale worth a poem or a song?”

Hiyone laughed, shaking his head no, “Poetry is my specialty, I have not the voice for song,” he waved his hands gesturing the villagers, “this place reminds me of a summer I spent in the lands of the Crane.”

Junoki glanced t the villagers curiously, “Do you notice people passing by an awful lot?”

Hiyone nodded slowly, “I think we have caused quite the stir.”

Junoki nodded, “I think I shall head inside and enjoy the warm air of the fire; care to join me?”  Hiyone nodded as the two retreated into the old woman’s home.

Ryoko was the last to enter and surveyed the modest home with a minor look of annoyance; she sighed and spoke to the old woman, Oba, “Thank you for your hospitality, Oba-san.”

Oba nodded as she poured hot tea for the gathered heroes, “It is we who should thank you, all winter we have suffered under their attacks...”

Ryoko replied curiously, “All winter?”

Oba nodded slowly, “Yes Shiba-sama, we have not been able to get word to the lord for the fear of exposure.  This winter was strong, more so then past years.”

Falm looked up from her tea, “I am to guess that there is more of such creatures in the area?”

Oba nodded slowly, “There may be, it is not our place to tally forth and look for such trouble... we are but simple farmers.”  Oba sat gentle against her table with a belabored sigh; her great age was catching up with her.

Ryoko placed her emerald green eyes on Falm, “Things grow interesting Agasha-san.”

Falm frowned under her gaze, “Yes… yes they do.”

Ryoko sighed and cast her gaze over the rest of the heroes, “We know our task, but for now we shall rest and heal, and observe what transpires in this village, besides the New Year approaches, and I dare not to work during such a festive time,” she glanced to each of her companions in turn, “agree?”  Her companions in turn agreed, all weary from travel, and the day’s events, thankful for a chance to rest and prepare for what my come. Hiyone stood back, watching with a gentle smile.

Ryoko nodded, “Well then I shall see if I can find us a proper household,” she bowed, “I shall not be long.”  Ryoko exited the small home as Oba sipped at her tea.

Falm fingered her bloodied kimono and sighed, “Oba-san is there a place where I may change; I fear those creatures have ruined my travel clothes.”  
Oba nodded, “Yes milady, though if I may, I might be able to repair your kimono, this much to beautiful to throw away, honor me with a chance to repair such a lovely piece of cloth.”

Falm nodded and changed quickly handing over her kimono to Oba, as they returned to the main room of the small home.  The others were sitting quietly, resting, sipping at their tea.

Hiyone smirked ever so slightly, “The heroes gather for a brief respite from the chilling darkness before they begin their trial... poetry in motion.”

Junoki chuckled, “A trial I hope to survive in good order,” he then placed his hands out to the fire to warm himself, “but I wonder why would those creatures attack the village without destroying it?”

Ameiko raised a slight brow as she replied to Junoki, “Perhaps they kept the villagers alive as a constant source of sustenance and supplies.”

“I don't know these creatures, they didn't seem that smart on their own,” Junoki replied feeling the warmth of the flames.

Hiyone smiled coyly, “You seem to be suspecting what I am suspecting…”

Ameiko smiled while tending to Renshi, “Perhaps someone is directing them.”

“Just a thought,” Junoki added with a glance.

Renshi nodded with a slow cough, “Might be something to look into, if we have the time.”

Junoki turned from the flames towards the group, “It's either now or later. I'd rather not have to come back.”

Hiyone smiled, “I agree.”

“We cannot allow it to interfere with our purpose, however,” Ameiko glanced to Oba, who was sitting at the low table listening sipping at her tea, “Oba, when did your village start coming under attack?”

Oba looked worried when the subject was broached but replied with a practiced smile, “It began shortly after the begin of the winter... when a young boy Lu Zao disappeared in the night was when we first heard of the attacks.”

Junoki replied, giving Oba her full attention “Has this winter been different than the others in past years, beside the attacks of course?”

“Well the weather has been harsher I suppose, and we have lost a few villagers to a wasting sickness, that is far beyond my abilities to mend,” she replied sipping at her tea.

Junoki glanced curiously, “What kind of sickness?”

Oba continued, speaking in pain, not hearing Junoki’s words, “The creatures... I fear abducted my daughter... Mei...”

Ameiko thought for a moment before turning to Oba, “Why would they wish a prisoner?”

Junoki added, “She's right, they don't seem to like prisoners.”

Oba shrugged, “I am not sure if she is alive it was weeks ago. I suspect she is dead... feast for their cravings...”

Junoki looked grim, “Is there someone sick in the village now?”

Oba replied slowly, “Yes, and I fear there is little I can do to mend him, he will not survive the week I suppose.”

Ameiko stood, “Take me to him.”

Ova looks surprised, “Milady I wish not to offend you, but the victim is in a horrid condition, I…”

“I said take me to him, come Yugiashi-san, we see to the sick,” Ameiko replied commandingly.

Oba lead Ameiko and Yugiashi to a small home on the southern edge of the village, the windows shuttered.  The interior was dark and smelled of rotting flesh; Ameiko wrinkled her nose at the smell.  Oba lead them to the invalid, his flesh was rotting and his skin pale and blotted with scars and boils, he was alive, but very much dead.

Yugiashi averted his eyes at the display, “This is horrible…”

Ameiko glanced down to the man, and then drew out an ofuda and slowly chanted a prayer and casted ‘Accounts of Shorihotsu’, to her trained eyes; the man took on an aura of powerful magic.  She nearly gasped, “Just as I suspected, this sickness is magical in nature.   Is he coherent?”

Oba nodded, “He may be able to speak…” she glanced downward at the victim’s dying frame, “you wish to question him?”

Ameiko nodded, “I would like to try…”

Yugiashi added, “What is his name?”

Oba replied, “His name… is Peng, he is the last of our ashigaru defenders…”

"I am Kakita Ameiko. I would like to help you. Can you tell me of anything out of the usual that you did in the few days before you contracted this disease, Peng?" Ameiko gave Peng a soothing smile as he slowly turned his head towards her.

Peng spoke in gasps; “My darling Lei… you have come… at last…” dribbles of blood oozed from his gaping mouth.  He coughed bloodily, “Come closer Lei…”

Yugiashi moved to dab the man’s lips but Ameiko stopped him with a glare, “what are you doing?”

Yugiashi replied surprised, “trying to clean the blood away…”

“Do not touch him…” she glanced to Oba, open a window, “so that I may have a better look.”

Oba opened the window, as the light poured over the man’s pale dying frame.  Ameiko gasped and looked to Yugiashi, “I am afraid now…”

Yugiashi looked surprised, “what do you mean?”

“I had forgotten my training… but this… this man is affected by the taint… I must find the others…” she rushed out the building quickly, to fine the rest of her companions, Yugiashi following still confused… during which her companions were discovering things of their own.

Junoki glanced to Hiyone, “I suppose we should see to the bodies of the bakemono,” he turned to Renshi, “will you join us?”

Renshi raised a slight brow, “I kill them, but I shall not go to investigate, such acts are beneath me…”

Junoki shrugged, “We are all out of Eta,” he turned, “anyone coming?”

Eiji stood, “I shall go, best to put myself to good use, then to languish away here.”

With that Junoki, Hiyone, and Eiji left for the fields, to see the remains of their handiwork.  The slain bakemono along with their ogre gunso were sprawled out across the field, decay already setting in.  The bodies were littered with scars and strange tattoo brandings across their skin.  Hiyone looked puzzled as he gave the brandings a closer look.  Eiji and Junoki simply glanced over the dead, very much disturbed by the scene.

Hiyone stood, “I have seen this before, in my days serving the Crab, these are markings of the Shadowlands.  Sigils of pain and darkness… most likely scrawled by a worker maho, though I cannot be certain.”

Junoki nodded mumbling to himself, “What did they want with the village…” he turned to the others, “let us look at the ogre, it seemed to be leading them.”

The slain ogre wore the armor of a bushi, though much too large for a man, a wicked tetsubo close by, splattered in blood and gore.   Its entrails hung from its taut gut, with a smell that nearly overcame the three samurai.  Junoki wrinkled his nose as Eiji simply turned his face from the smell.

Hiyone furrowed his brow, “This thing stinks of taint.”

“I doubt anything they touch would be free of their taint,” Junoki glared at the ogre, “Hopefully someone else will have a better understanding these brandings. Perhaps have a better clue who uses them.”

Eiji nodded, “The smell is sickening…” he cocked his head to Junoki, “Is it possible that the presence of these... creatures and the Dragon incursions are more than coincidence?”

Hiyone turned to Eiji sharply, “What do you mean?”

“I guess that's a possibility. But why this village?” Junoki glanced to the dead creatures, he sighed, “leave the rest for the scavengers, there is precious little else we can find here I suppose.”

In the meanwhile, Ryoko glanced over the modest home that she had determined would serve best as a place of shelter during the coming week.  Ryoko sighed the journey was to be more eventful then she had hoped, she wanted this task done quickly so that she could return to the front, but it seemed that with the recent events, that would not be.  Her mind wandered ever so slightly, before she heard Falm behind her.

Falm spoke once more to Ryoko trying to get her attention, “Excuse my interruption Ryoko-san, but I had a quick matter I wanted to talk to you about, in private if possible.”

Ryoko turned and started walking, “Speak, Agasha-san.”

Falm nodded, “Why do you taunt me so?”

Ryoko glanced to her with a coy smile, “Why do you ask?”

“I sense you… dislike me… and take pleasure in teasing me over my family's new name,” Falm replied quickly.

Ryoko nodded, “You dislike the Agasha?”

“I was born Kusan, a decree does not change my bloodline.”

“Perhaps, then I shall call you Kusan Falm… is that all?”  Ryoko replied glancing to the village around her.

Falm shook her head no, “You didn't answer my question though… you seem to take pleasure in your teasing... what have I done to you to merit such… attention?”

“Perhaps nothing, but your appearance is rather odd, and your reputation Kusan Falm precedes you…” Ryoko replied stopping to gaze at a single flower struggling through the ice.

“You know of the Kusan? The power of the bloodline?” Falm replied.

“I know of the legends, to be sure…” Ryoko said still glancing to the flower.

“Inside and Out I am a child of my bloodline. Gifted with power in my blood. I have read that our family once could do great things with blood, pure blood magics.  Alas, those days are gone. The purity of that magic is a thing of the past mostly, tainted by the actions of Maho,” Falm sighed glancing to the flower.

“That may be so, but we must live in the reality of the now, Kusan Falm,” Ryoko replied glancing to her.

“And I fear that my... outspokenness among the Agasha has gotten me sent her.”

“I can concur with that statement, you are out outspoken, but you seem to think of this as a punishment.  Why?  You seem to think you know best, I shall assure you, you do not,” Ryoko replied sternly.

“But my past… and my…”

Ryoko stopped her with a wave of her hand, “I care not of your past, and actions speak volumes Kusan Falm, actions.”

Falm nodded, “I am glad you do not resent my presence…”

Ryoko nodded, “Of course not, the others I am so sure…”

“Yes the poet…” Falm shook her head, “is rather distasteful…”

“I am not so much concerned about him… so much as I am Kakita Ameiko… she plays at something… but I do not know what… be wary of her Kusan Falm.” 

The two continued along in cheerful silence as Ameiko and Yugiashi rushed towards the fields to find the rest of their companions.  Renshi sat silently in the small home sipping at his tea, trying to relax his aching bones and muscles.  He heard a voice, a lyrical woman’s voice, or maybe it was an echo.  Renshi glanced around slowly, before he heard it again, “Stranger….” It whispered.

Renshi glanced around, “Who is their?” he felt as if someone was blowing on his ear, the feeling unnerving.

The voice called once more, “Join me stranger…” Renshi stood and quickly left to join his allies, the experience very unnerving.  He exited the small home and made for the fields, only to arrive just as Ameiko scampered up towards Junoki and his company.  The heroes looked at each other quizzically, Ameiko was the first to speak.

Ameiko spoke through labored breaths, “Touch nothing!  Lest you shall chance fate and be affected by the taint.”

Junoki nods, “Well what should we do?”

“Well do not touch them… they are of the Shadowlands… there touch… their claws and teeth can inflict such a thing,” she replied.

Renshi grimaced, “One bit my leg,” he continued, “and I just heard a voice call to me… but no one was there…”

Ameiko gave Renshi a fearful look, “everyone gather close…” she prepared another spell with her ofuda, ‘Accounts of Shorihotsu’, to her keen eyes, only Renshi had the glow of magic.  Her look worsened, “Only Renshi is affected by magic… and I know now what it could be.”

Renshi nodded slowly, coughing… an uncontrollable cough.  His sister went to his side immediately, “I fear we must hurry to find a possible cure… anything…”

The others nodded and gathered quickly, the decision was made quickly to go to Shiro Moritami and see if the abandoned castle had anything that could help Renshi.  Time was of the essence.  Oba gave them what little knowledge she knew, as the heroes set off to investigate and hopefully cure their ailing comrade.  Hiyone and Eiji jogged alongside the others as they pushed their way through the brush.  They happened upon a faint trail and followed it, the path sloping upwards as the hill ascended towards the mountains.  Hiyone and Eiji moved ahead of the group as they entered an open area devoid of brush and moved towards the crest of the hill.

Hiyone was the first to peak over the hill as Eiji kept low to the ground, Hiyone quickly ducked as an arrow the size of a spear flew directly over his head.  Eiji scrambled back some drawing his no-dachi, Hiyone followed suit drawing his black hilted blade.  The rest of the heroes moved forward quickly as Hiyone and Eiji charged their attackers, four bakemono and an ogre bushi wielding a giant yumi.  Hiyone slashed through two bakemono rather quickly his blade ripping them in twain as he dashed forward quickly.  Eiji rose up with a mighty roar and slashed into the closest bakemono, splitting in twain.

The ogre grinned taking aim with its yumi and let and arrow fly, it slammed into his shoulder nearly bowling the warrior-poet over.  Hiyone gritted his teeth as he narrowed his eyes at the ogre.  The remaining bakemono leapt Eiji but he stepped back quickly the red haze of fury growing in his chest.  Hiyone charged forward towards the ogre and slashed his blade across the ogre’s gullet tearing bone and flesh asunder.  The ogre gurgled still standing as it stepped away and swatted at Hiyone with a resounding crack of bone and flesh.  Eiji gave into his rage and brought his no-dachi down hard upon the final bakemono spraying blood and tissue across the trail.  Hiyone continued his assault as he slashed low, removing the ogre’s leg and then spinning taking its head as it fell; he glanced to Eiji with a smile and then leaned against a large rocky outcropping the ogre had been using for cover.

Eiji breathed quickly as the others approached, Hiyone smiled gripping the spear-sized arrow.  Hiyone snapped it quickly and pushed the arrow through his shoulder.  Yugiashi assisted with pulling the arrow out, as Hiyone covered the wound with a hand, “Well that was exciting.”

Junoki nodded, “That was quite a display for such a simple poet.”

Ameiko moved quickly to see to Hiyone, she drew out her ofuda and administered healing magic to close his wound.  Hiyone smiled, “Domo arigato Ameiko-san.”  Hiyone flexed his arm and glanced down the trail, where Shiro Moritami was clearly visible.   The tattered Mon of the Phoenix flying from the two towers that formed its main gate, “We are not far now it seems.”

The party pressed onward towards the fortress carefully, the main gate already open.  Hiyone and Eiji move slipped inside to find the courtyard not so empty.  Five pallid, undead ashigaru turned to face them, four of them wielding yari, while the last wielded a yumi.  Behind them a woman moved from the darkness of the castle’s interior into the courtyard, she was of slight build and cackled madly.  

Hiyone gritted his teeth as the rest of his companions prepared for the coming battle.  Ryoko leapt of Junoki’s horse and drew her yumi as the rest prepared to move in close and do battle with the creatures.

The maddened witch smiled, “More come to sup at the table of the emperor…”

Renshi snarled… “I am here, to deal your death…”

Yugiashi dashed quickly to the left and slashed at the leftmost creature ripping into its dead flesh, but there was no pain in its eyeless sockets.  With and fired an arrow that sank deeply into her gut she screamed in horrible pain.  Renshi narrowed his eyes and moved quickly through the undead ashigaru and to attack the witch, but an offhand strike by one of the creatures obscured his vision, his slash going wide.  The undead ashigaru slowly moved to attack slashing madly at the heroes.  Hiyone kept his wits and tore two of the creatures down rather quickly keeping Falm from being overwhelmed…

Eiji laid one of the creatures low, as the witch tried to affect Renshi with her foul maho, cutting her skin to unleash her foul works.  The ray she issued from her fingers went wide, as she snarled.  Junoki dropped his yumi and slashed with his scimitar ripping into the undead with a fury, Hiyone added to the carnage as the two ripped their way through the creatures.  Falm moved quickly to face the ashigaru wielding the yumi and unleashed the flame magics of the Agasha upon it.  The creature burned as Hiyone moved to finish it.  Yugiashi cut last creature down as Renshi took the head of the maho witch, he stumbled backwards some.  Before collapsing in pain, Falm followed suit as well.  Both had been overcome by the sickness the undead harbored in their wicked souls.  Time it seemed was of the essence.  Hiyone saw to Falm and Renshi as the others quickly investigated the rest of the manse.  Luck was with them that day as Ameiko was able to find a charm that could heal them of their sickness, which she applied right away.   Hiyone smiled and stood looking around, “Luck was on the side of the heroes… for they fight for the good of the Emerald Empire… quite a tale this will be I am sure.”

Junoki and Eiji also found unexpectedly, the young boy, Lu Zao and a strange sword, that Ameiko was able to glean was a powerful nemuranai.  More so then any she had seen.  Eiji handed the blade off to Falm at her request, as she touched it, she had a vision of a Phoenix bushi fighting a powerful oni and succeeding in destroying it at the cost of the bushi’s life.

Falm seemingly troubled glanced to the others, “I think… I should hold onto this blade.”

Renshi glared at her, “I think not, are you prepared to use such a thing in your self-defense?”

“No… but… I…” Falm tried to reply.

Yugiashi glanced to her, “Hand the blade over to someone worthy of its use.”

“You don’t understand…” Falm said once more.

Junoki looked to her, “You should not carry it.”

Falm replied defiantly, “You would carry it and use it without knowing much about it… wouldn’t you?”

Junoki sighed, “I have my blade.  But you have been infected once before, it may be able to take you over more easily.”

Renshi glared, “You are not worthy to carry such a weapon, Agasha-san.”

Ryoko looked to Falm, “Hand the blade to me clan sister,” she held out her hand.

Falm looked at her, “Will you promise not to use it?”

Ameiko balked, “She questions your honor Shiba-san.”

Ryoko took the blade, “Never question my honor… I know very well what could come about from using an untested blade.  Do not dictate to me how I should conduct myself, Kusan-Falm.  I am Gunso Shiba Ryoko... Gunso of the Flaming Fist... I will carry this blade.”

Falm bowed, “Please forgive me, but I see only one thing in your eyes… desire for this blade.”

Each of her companions looked confused, Renshi spoke, “There is no desire, and you presume too much Falm-san.”

Junoki added, “We only question your actions, you are not fit to carry such a blade.”

Falm nodded, “but it is desire without honor that troubles me…”

Renshi’s eyes grew wide, “What!  You dare insult my honor!”

Ryoko glared, “Calm yourselves… silence… I demand silence… you walk on Phoenix grounds this day,” she glanced around, “I apologize for the insult Kakita Renshi.  You will do well to remember that this day you have made a stain upon the name of Kusan with your actions and words...” as she turned to Falm, “f not for your sacred connection to the kami I would have you removed from my presence... you questioned my honor and that is nigh unforgivable...”

Renshi seethed as Falm piped up, “I merely wished to do my duty. Safe guard those I serve. We know nothing of that sword. Only you did not have the look of desire for it's power.”

Ryoko glared, “I said silence Kusan Falm.”

Falm bowed her head slowly, as Ryoko continued, “Speak again... and it will be your last... I have heard your words... and I tire of them this eve...”

Renshi spoke up, yelling at Falm, “You dare say I desire such a blade!”

Ryoko silenced him with a glare, “The rest of you are dismissed, rest we have much to do… Kusan Falm… do not move.”

The rest of the party filed out of the room slowly, Ameiko staying behind to listen outside the door.  Ryoko continued, “Speak.”

Falm nodded, “I apologize for not giving you the blade instantly, I was distracted by the visions.”

“I am ware of them, I had them as well as soon as I touched the blade.”

Falm nodded, “But we know what the blade is…”

“It maters little you questioned… me… see that it never happens again Kusan Falm.  Not so blatant and in full public of our peers, you made a mockery of the Phoenix this day.  You made unfounded accusations, they did not demand the blade, and they asked that you not hold it.  But you assumed they desired it, that I desired it,” she glanced away, “you insulted our honor.”

Falm nodded slowly, “I apologize.”

“Go, Kusan Falm.”

Falm did not move, as Ryoko glared at her, “What is it?”

“Your servant has not been dismissed,” she replied.

Ryoko narrowed her eyes, “Go, Kusan Falm I will not say it again.”

Falm quickly turned to go, the sting of her allies words aching in her mind.  Ryoko watched her and glanced to the blade in her hands, there was a darkness there, but familiar.  It frightened her as she heard the gentle whisper in her mind, “The Child Emperor comes…”


----------



## Black Omega (Feb 25, 2002)

Sounds like some nice tension in the group.  And another tough fight.  Given that there are no children in line for the throne..have to wonder what is up with the Child Emperor though.  Is there a little breeze following the Four Winds?


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2002)

*More To come...*



			
				Black Omega said:
			
		

> *Sounds like some nice tension in the group.  And another tough fight.  Given that there are no children in line for the throne..have to wonder what is up with the Child Emperor though.  Is there a little breeze following the Four Winds? *




Thanx I am glad it sounds interesting... and the Child Emperor well... that is another story that shall be revealed... slowly but surely...


----------



## Pillars of Hercules (Mar 1, 2002)

*Well, done sir!*

Tokiwog,

I am impressed and reading right along.  I enjoy your writing style and your obviously good handle on the setting's rules and culture (not many chaotics in Rokugan, I take it!).  I particularly like the villian's POV we got a few posts back, he will be tough to defeat I'm sure.

Could you point me to a site with a quick primer on Rokugan?  I wouldn't know a Phoenix from a Crane if they bit, err, pecked me on the, umm, posterior.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 1, 2002)

*Hmmmm*

Well you can go to my site... here but I think the Legend of the 5 Rings site here might help... might as well try both and I am glad you  enjoy the story...


----------



## Rune (Mar 1, 2002)

heh heh heh.  Child Emperors are teh funny.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2002)

*New Post on the Way*

Working diligently to get a new post done... I swear... really... I mean it this time...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2002)

*The story continues...*

*28th of Ryoshun in the 1158th year of the Emerald Empire*

The crisp early morning air danced over Ryoko’s slight frame as she stirred from her sleep.  It had been a long week since she and her allies had killed the maho-witch and disposed of her undead minions.  Shiro Moritami had been cleansed according to the will of the kami.  Ryoko stood and went to clean her face in her basin, as she glanced out the window that overlooked the small courtyard, both Eiji, Yugiashi, and Renshi were up early working on their footwork and honing their skills with their weapons.  Ryoko scowled slightly, the sting of defeat from Yugiashi gnawed at her, but it had lessened in the weeks since their impromptu duel.  She sighed watching and glanced to Junoki, she couldn’t help but smile, even if she did not know why.

Junoki leaned against a support beam as he watched his companions train from the veranda.  He looked once more to the letter he had found in the castle during their encounter with the maho-witch.  There was not much he could make out from it, but it seemed important nonetheless as he read it once more:

_11th of Fu-Leng, 967th year of the Empire

Tendo-kun,

Give my regards to my sister, I leave for the front soon, and I shall not know when I return...  but be well, and do not falter, keep the blade safe, for it belonged to your grandfather... but do not use it... I am not sure if you are worthy enough to carry such a thing, for I know I was not... but in time you may be worthy...

-Shiba Yokama_ 

Junoki mused over the letter; he heard the sound of a sliding door behind as he glanced to see Ameiko stepping out from the rock garden.  She closed the door behind her and gave Junoki a well-practiced smile; “Good Morning Junoki-san.”

Junoki nodded his head slightly, his dark weathered features made him look slightly older then he really was as he replied, “Good morning indeed, Oshogatsu has come once again, a time of remembrance,” he glanced to the letter and then held it out to Ameiko, “here perhaps you can make more sense of this then I.”

Ameiko took the letter carefully, and she perused its contents before looking back to Junoki, “I cannot say that I have any more knowledge into this matter.  I am not too familiar with the families of the Phoenix.”  

Junoki shrugged as Ryoko entered the courtyard dressed in a vibrant red kimono her ebon hair down and freshly combed as she sauntered along the edge of the courtyard as to no interfere with her companions’ training.  She glanced towards the gate, as the faint sounds of hoof steps grew near.  The main gate was open, to allow easy access for the heimin, so that they could tend to the work that needed to be done upon the castle.  Through the opening she spotted a lone rider drawing near, he slowed to a canter as he approached the gates.  He rode tall in the saddle, his face plump, a slight thin mustache framing his small mouth.  His garb was clean even from the ride, there was not much dust to mar his fine courtly kimono of white the Imperial symbol upon his breast; upon his shoulder the rider boar the Mon of the Miya, the heralds of the empire.  Yugiashi, always wary approached the rider, sheathing his blade.

He dismounted quickly and bowed to Yugiashi, “Konichi-wa... may I enter please?”

Yugiashi bowed quickly, “Of course. May I ask what business you have here?”

“I am Miya Yohan, I have been sent with a message for Kakita Renshi... I have been informed he is in this region?” the herald replied his eyes scanning the courtyard.

Yugiashi nodded, “This way,” as he turned and approached Renshi.  Renshi gave only a quizzical glance and sheathed his ancestral blade as the herald approached.

The herald bowed to Renshi, “Kakita Renshi; son of Kakita Hyuske, I bear a message from Otosan-Uchi...” Renshi simply nodded and held out his hand in reply.   The herald drew out a purple bundle of cloth; he unwrapped the bundle to reveal a white jade mempo, with slanted eyes rimmed with purple.  The mask was both fearsome and yet had a genteel elegance that belied his craftsmanship and exquisite beauty.  Renshi looked at the jade mempo his eyes wide with surprise.

Miya Yohan continued, “I am also instructed... to give you a verbal message from the bearer of the gift, milord, The Hantei was pleased with your performance in the winter... Hantei Naseru-sama... hopes that this gift will be but a small token of his admiration for your abilities.”

Renshi blinked, his mind racing at the mention of the name, “I cannot accept this.”

The herald held out the gift to Renshi once more, “It is to you... that he gives this... for your service...”

Renshi glanced to the mask and then lifted his eyes to Yohan’s face, “I am certain that my service hasn't warranted this.”  Eiji gave the mempo a more then cursory glance admiring its beauty.

The herald nodded once more holding out the mask to Renshi, “I am not one to say what your service warrants Kakita-sama... but the Hantei would be most pleased if you accept this token of his appreciation… it was said to be worn by Hantei the 19th into battle... it is close to his heart and he hopes it shows his sincere admiration of your skills.”

Renshi accepted the mask, “Tell Hantei-sama that I am humbled by his offer.”

The herald bowed once more, “I shall Kakita-sama, the Hantei is pleased... I am sure you will be joining the festivities of Isawa Sayan... the Daimyo of this province... that is where I go next... all of the well to do shall be present... I am sure they would be honored to have one so favored by Hantei-sama in their presence.”

Renshi bowed, as Ryoko spoke up her brow arching slightly, “We shall indeed be there.”

The herald nods, “Then I shall take my leave...  and be well Kakita-sama...” he turned and mounted his horse and once again set out for the road, “and have a Happy New Year,” he called as he rode quickly out of the castle.

Ryoko glanced to Renshi, “That is quite the gift Renshi-san.”

Renshi nodded, “Agreed, Ryoko-san.”

Ryoko smiled, “I am good company, if Hantei Naseru favors you…”

Junoki glanced to the mask, “That is a lovely mempo. What will you do with it?”

“Ryoko mused, “Perhaps you can wear into battle as the Hantei of old?”

Renshi smiled as he placed the mempo on, “Sounds like an excellent idea, Ryoko-san.”

Junoki chuckled, “You would scare the enemy to quit the field.”

As Renshi placed the mempo on, he took on an appearance of power, emanating fear.  The sheer strength of the jade mempo made the rest of his companions avert their eyes, for he it truly was awesome to behold.  Renshi removed the mempo, “It fits well.”

Ryoko smiled, “Well I hope you have all rested well, for this afternoon we leave for Isawa Sayan’s estate, it should be a fine time indeed.”

Junoki smirked glancing to the open gate, “Was that our invitation, Ryoko-san?”

Ryoko shook her head no, “I received an invitation, last night, it seems she has heard of our exploits and would be honored to have us in attendance.  I apologize for not telling you all sooner.  But it would be best if we all go and prepare.”
Ameiko nodded, “A night at the court, this should be interesting,” she glanced to Yugiashi and smiled.

Renshi nodded, “Perhaps my sister, but it would be a welcome diversion.  If we cannot spend the New Year with father we may at least enjoy ourselves.”

Eiji nodded, “Whether in such a luxurious palace or this hovel, I will still be on foot.”

Ryoko glanced to Eiji, “it is not far, Lion cub,” she sighed, “best we all prepare I shall see if Falm or the poet will join us.” She turned and walked towards the rock garden.

In the meanwhile Falm sat in the rock garden trying to compose a letter to her sister, but having little luck finding the right words to describe the events that had transpired since she had joined her companions.

She heard a door slide open, but focused on her writing until she heard Hiyone’s honeyed voice, “So this is where the sun goddess has been hiding...” causing her to create a stray line in her writings.

Falm did not look up, “Staying out of the way of those I have 'insulted'.  And writing to my sister, Kobe.”

“Your sister, is she as lovely as you are,” Hiyone slid the door close and paced towards Falm.

Falm sighed and replied still not looking back, “She is more so, eyes the color of almonds, hair dark as jet, and skin clean and white as it should be.”

Hiyone scoffed, “So plain.  So boring... like hundreds if not thousands of other courtly lovelies across the empire...” he laughed as he peaked over Falm’s shoulder.

Falm glanced to him finally, “Maybe, but she will be heir one day… and she is more beautiful than I.”

Hiyone smirked, “Heir to what, and you misspelled that…” he pointed with a glance of his eyes to the letter smiling.

Falm sighed, slightly annoyed, “Why she is the first born, she is the family heir.”

“Oh well, good for her… so are you still upset?” he stood upright and yawned.

Falm looked at him placing her ink pen down, “Why do you continue to court me… we share nothing in common? You say duty is not the first concern, and it is all I have. You seem... eager to circumvent the standards of things,” Falm sighed, “I… spoke rashly and ineptly.  But I meant what I said… tis my duty to guard those who do not see what I can see.  Samurai guard bodies; while I… I guard souls.”

Hiyone simply whistled and glanced at the rock garden, “I see.  Is my soul worth guarding?”

“All are, for the want of one soul, someday the empire might falter,” Falm gave him a calm look.

Hiyone smiled, “Then we have something in common, I like to save souls as well.”

Falm smiled genuinely, “Perhaps.  It's just… I'm not used to being courted… once I heard it said, I make a very improper lady, but had I been born for my looks I would have been a grand geisha.”

Before Hiyone could reply, Ryoko entered the garden and cleared her throat to draw their attention.  She walked towards Falm calmly, “I trust you have clothes suitable for the court Kusan Falm.  Isawa Sayan has invited us to her estate to celebrate Oshogatsu.”

Falm stood and bowed, “Of course milady.”

Ryoko turned her calm gaze to Hiyone, “You may come as well; sir poet, and perhaps you have a tale or two to share with Lady Isawa-sama.”

Hiyone smiled with a wink to Falm, “I am sure I have many tales that will entertain Isawa-sama.”

Falm closed her writing kit turning to Ryoko, “Are you sure I should my lady? I tend to… be... too forthright of late.”

Ryoko gave Falm a cold gaze, “Do you wish to stay behind?”

Falm lowered her head, “I desire to not insult my lady again.”

Ryoko turned as she sauntered towards the door, “I am not going to make your decisions for you Kusan Falm... the rest are going.  Choose as you see fit.”  Falm simply sighed and followed.  This would be a long day indeed, for her.

The group gathered dressed in the courtly best, some more used to such finery then others.  Both Junoki and Eiji were loaned courtly attire by Ryoko.  Eiji dressed in a tight fitting blue kimono with foamy waves along the left side.  It still looked a smidge too small on the giant Lion cub.  While Junoki wore a gray and black kimono with the design of a rabbit prancing along the right side.  The rest of the group wore their clan colors each taking time to look their best.  

The journey to the estate of Isawa Sayan lasted only two Rokugani hours, the countryside warming nicely as the eve of the spring season crept ever closer.  The party arrived and dismounted their horses; the estate of Isawa Sayan was large and covered several acres, much of it taken up by massive gardens.  The central courtyard of her home was littered with well-to-do nobility, from not only the Phoenix, but also visitors from the Lion, the Crane, and the Scorpion.  There were a smattering of lesser clans also represented at the social gathering. 

The interior smelled of fresh jasmine, the wafting sounds of minstrels at work creating a sullen slow ballad that permeated the halls of the estate.  The party entered the courtyard amidst wayward glances and smiles, despite the soft atmosphere; the sharks of the court slowly prowled watching their movements with all too keen amusement. 

Junoki smiled glancing to the Scorpion courtiers, “I take it the ladies of the court are this way?” gesturing with his hands.

Hiyone smirked, “Very much so... beware the Scorpion... they are lovely... but can be very twisted...”

Junoki smiled, “I will keep that warning in mind Hiyone-san.”

One of the Crane samurai present glanced to Yugiashi and then with a smile approached him as the group began to fan out and enjoy the festive occasion, Yugiashi blinked in surprise as he recognized the samurai; Doji Kuwan.   Kuwan smiled a warm greeting his white hair in a bun, matching the snowy white of his kimono, “Once again... we meet... the fortunes must bless our crossing... How have you been Daidoji-san?”

Yugiashi nodded, “We have fared well.”  Renshi glanced to the Crane bushi with a look of slight curiosity.

“It looks to be so... what brings you to the lands of the Phoenix...” Kuwan said as he glanced to Ameiko and smiled, “Ahh, forgive me Kakita Ameiko... you are as lovely as ever...” Kuwan bowed to Ameiko who returned his bow with her own.

Yugiashi replied curtly, “Duty.”

Ameiko smiled to Kuwan slightly, “Thank you Doji-san.”

Kuwan gave Ameiko an admiring gaze; “I am pleased to be in your presence once more.”

Ameiko smirked, “As am I.”

Yugiashi chimed in, “How have your travels fared, Doji-san?”

“I have been well... the winter months are a slow time for us warriors...” he sighed, patting the white hilt of his ancestral katana.

Yugiashi nodded, “Yes I remember them well.”

Kuwan smiled, “But I bring good news,” he glanced to Ameiko with a genuine smile, “I have spoken to your father and I am pleased to say come the summer, I shall have a bride.” 

Ameiko arched her brow, “That is good news. May I inquire whom you have chosen?”

Kuwan gestured to Ameiko, “Why the loveliest lady I have laid eyes upon, Kakita Ameiko... your father believes we would make a good match.”

Ameiko gave him a blank look, before replying, “I see,” she nodded slowly, “You honor me.”  Ameiko glanced up looking into Kuwan’s eyes, “But you said may.”

“You are a lovely bride... please walk with me so that we may speak in private,” gestured for Ameiko to follow.  Ameiko blushed averting her gaze and followed with a curt nod.

She glanced to Yugiashi, “Please enjoy yourself,” and then followed Kuwan through the courtyard.  Yugiashi sighed to himself and glanced around feeling somewhat out of place. 

Kuwan smiled as he walked slowly alongside Ameiko, “Does the proposal please you Ameiko-san?”

“It honors me, but I would hope to know you better,” she replied drawing out a gentle blue fan with the Mon of the Crane upon it.  She fanned herself slowly batting her eyes.

“Well what do you wish to know?” Kuwan replied.

“I would like to hear of your exploits, if I may,” Ameiko replied smiling from behind the fan.

“I have lead many... various campaigns against the Crab... served a year in the Imperial Legions, battled the forces of Jigoku on the fields of battle.  My actions are nothing, though simply service they pale in comparison to my father Doji Kurohito, compared to him I am a mere stripling,” Kuwan recounted.

Ameiko nodded, smiling from behind her fan hiding her blush, “Impressive, but I must ask, why have you chosen me?”

“For your beauty, and courtly virtues,” he stops turning to her, “for your unearthly grace and elegance.”

Ameiko blushed, stopping as well, she hid her blush with her fan as she replied, “I am pleased that I please you.”

Kuwan smiled, “So then it is settled.”

“Settled?” Ameiko replied curiously.

“Yes, I shall speak with your father and make arrangements for our wedding in the summer, unless you wish to be wed sooner?”

Ameiko blinked, “I… I am not sure, I must attend to my duties here in the Phoenix lands, perhaps if I could think on it?”

“I am not sure what there is to think about, but I will speak with your father regardless, I am sure we can find a date that will be amicable for both of us,” Kuwan smiled as the two of them sauntered across the room.  Ameiko’s mind burning with a thousand thoughts, most wondering what her father saw in this pompous youth.

Falm and Hiyone stood close by to Yugiashi, admiring the delightful music of the evening.  Hiyone nudged Falm gently, “Enjoying the eve?”

Falm replied tersely, “I am,” beaming a courtly smile.

Hiyone chuckled, “You pull it off so well.”

“I do.  I am used to playing the courtly role from time to time,” she said with a smile.

Hiyone smiled and gestured for Falm to follow him, “So then accompany me on a walk?”

Falm sighed, “Very well.”

“So why do you detest me so?” as Hiyone passed from the courtyard into the lush gardens, enjoying the cool air.  Falm at his side.

Falm sighed once more, “I don’t… I am just not as drawn to you, as you are to me.”

Hiyone glanced to Falm somewhat surprised, “Oh I see... why is that?”

“I...am intimidated by your ardor and words.  Besides, my husband will most likely be found by my father, not I,” she said with a wave of her hand.

“Intimidated?” Hiyone replied curiously.

“Aye, all those flowery praises and words are… overwhelming.”

Hiyone chuckled, “I am but a lowly poet, my only weapon is words.”

Falm replied quickly with a glance, “I have seen your sword work.  And besides, any feelings I have will be secondary to my fathers plans, if he could find a groom for me.”

Hiyone smirked, “My word work, merely luck.”

“A student of the Daisho I might not be, but I can see skill when I see it,” Falm replied as the two of them passed from the garden back into the main courtyard.

Hiyone laughs, “I learned a few things in my years under the service to the Crane.”

Falm nodded, “I see.  I am actually quite happy to be walking, I am sure someone inside would recognize me from my time at the Agasha school.”

“Why is that?” he replied.

“I can be rather outspoken, I suppose, there are some who might remember me…” she said her head lowered.  Hiyone paused as he spotted Yugiashi engaged in a game of Go and approached smiling.   Falm simply followed.

Across the main courtyard, Eiji approached a Lion bushi who was enjoying the gentle music of the minstrels. The bushi glanced to Eiji as he approached glancing upwards at Eiji who towered over him.

Eiji bowed, “Greetings, I am Matsu Eiji.”

The bushi glanced upwards and nodded, “I am Akodo Tsune... I am pleased to meet you, Matsu Eiji...”

Eiji nodded, “The Akodo the most honorable of us all.”

Tsune bowed, “Your words are kind.”

“Do you bring your family further honor in service to the Phoenix alliance?” Eiji asked looking down at Tsune.

Tsune nodded slowly, “yes but the war is slow going, I am astounded the remarkable,” he whispered, “cowardice of some of these Phoenix bushi.  That and the Dragon have proven themselves to be worthy opponents on the battlefield.”

Eiji nodded, “I ask because I worry for the future peace of these Northern lands.  How many Lion battle the Dragon?”

Tsune glanced upwards to Eiji annoyed slightly, “I am not sure, many of our brethren have returned home to battle the Tsuno, I am sure you are aware of such troubles.”

Eiji nodded, “I see.”

“So what brings you to the lands of the Phoenix?  The war?”

“That and an old debt my family owes to the Shiba...” Eiji replied, “What is your role in the war?  Do you command a Lion contingent?”

“I am a Gunso, I command the Strong Lion Legion,” Tsune replied.

“Where are you camped?” Eiji asked quickly.

Tsune regard the giant with mild curiosity, “My forces are west of here... two days travel. I am here on invitation... where are your forces?”

Eiji glanced looking for Ryoko before continuing, “I work with a small party of Phoenix and Crane... we currently are given over to surveying a rundown fortification near a small hamlet.  A small settlement with some rather strange occurrences...”

“Much honor and glory in that I am sure, Matsu-san,” he replied, “but if you will excuse me,” he turned and went to approach some Phoenix bushi.  Eiji sighed, he had longed for the front, such was the place for a berserker.  He glanced around and noticed Renshi standing off by his lonesome.

Renshi feeling slightly dejected, hoping that Sani would be in attendance turned his attention upon the Scorpion courtiers.  One of the Scorpion samurai smiled at him from beneath his red porcelain mask and paced slowly towards Renshi. Renshi glanced away, to mask his own curiosity of the Scorpion that were present.  

The man bowed slowly, his crimson mask glinting in the waning sunlight of the evening, “Good afternoon,” his voice effeminate and soft.

Renshi bowed, “Good afternoon to you as well.”

The samurai smiled, his voice soft and low almost a whisper, “I had heard that the Hantei favors a Crane in this region.”

“Did you now?  Whom have you heard in favored” Renshi replied skeptically.

“I do not know names, but it is well know that the Hantei favored Yasuki Hachi, a Crane as well,” he said with a smile.

“Ahh, why do you bring this up?  Please forgive my manners,” Renshi bowed, “I am Kakita Renshi.”

“I am Bayushi Kenji,” he gestured to his daisho, “a bushi such as yourself.”

Renshi nodded through gritted teeth, “A pleasure to meet you.”

“I do not know about being favored, but I did receive a gift from the Hantei today.  Though, I do not feel deserving,” Renshi replied watching the Kenji’s reactions closely.

Kenji’s eyes flashed slightly, “You received a gift from the Hantei?”

“I did, why are you asking,” Renshi replied trying not to sound defensive.

“It is not everyday, that one receives a gift from the Anvil,” Kenji replied.

“As I said, I am surely not deserving of such gifts, if you will excuse me.  It has been a pleasure speaking with you,” Renshi said as he turned.

“I had wanted to bear a warning, Crane… but if you are in a hurry...” Kenji said his voice flat yet soft.

Renshi turned his eyes narrowing, “And that warning is… Scorpion?”

“I bring good word... that there are those who may wish you or your companions harm...” Kenji replied with a genteel smile.

“Who is suspect?”

Kenji arched a brow, his voice a whisper, “I only wish to extend a warning to those with the Hantei's favor.”

Renshi watched Kenji closely as he spoke, “Thank you for the warning.  Do you know who wishes us harm?”

“That I do not know,” as Kenji drew out a crimson fan and gently fanned himself, “but I hope you can be wary... and stay alive...”

Renshi could sense that Kenji wasn’t telling him the whole truth, but he did not want to press the matter in such a public venue, “I will.  And thank you again.”

Kenji nodded and turned, “Be well... and I praise you for the Hantei's favor...”

Renshi nodded, not sure what to think of Bayushi Kenji as he approached Yugiashi who was engaged in a game of Go with a young Crane courtier.  Only to see the courtier soundly defeat Yugiashi, with ease.

The party reunited around the game of Go with exception of Junoki and Ryoko.  The party discussed the pleasantries of the evening trying their best to fit in and not look too out of place.  Hiyone taught Eiji the virtues of drinking sake to excess much to the consternation of the rest of the group.  While Renshi recounted to Ameiko the chat he had with the Scorpion bushi.

Meanwhile Junoki was enjoying a gentle walk with a courtier of the Usagi family representing the Clan of the Hare, Usagi Katchiko.  The two had hit it off quite well as they sauntered down the hall.  She glanced to him, “tell me you... have other thoughts on your mind then... this hallway yes?”

Junoki smiled lecherously, “All my thoughts are of you.”

She smiled giggling, holding her fan to her face, covering her blush; “You are too much...”

Junoki smiled, “I hope not.”

Katchiko gestured with her finger for Junoki to follow, “Then…”

Katchiko never finished her coy phrase as Ryoko’s voice sounded through the hall, “So this is where you got off to...” Katchiko bristled slightly glancing over hr shoulder, somewhat embarrassed.

Junoki bowed to Katchiko, “Ryoko-san I was touring the estate with Usagi Katchiko, she is quite the fountain of knowledge.”

Katchiko bowed blushing, as Ryoko continued, “I am sure you were,” she glanced from the Hare courtier to Junoki, “You are as bad as the poet.”

“Can I assist you? The tour wasn't complete,” Junoki replied with a knowing smile to Katchiko.

“Yes you can actually, I had a matter I wanted to speak with you about,” she glanced to the blushing courtier, “alone.”  Katchiko quickly bowed once more and returned to the main courtyard fairly quickly.

Junoki called after her, “I will look for you later. I promise we'll complete the tour.”

Ryoko paced forward, “Complete the tour?” her brow arching ever so slightly, with the slightest twinge of jealousy.

“Yes, she promised to show me around the castle. I can't refuse a guided tour,” he replied.

“Nor a pretty face. It is rather transparent of your intentions...” Ryoko replied as she regarded him with her soft green eyes down the hallway.

“I don't know what you mean. I would not take advantage of an innocent.”

Ryoko started walking, “Don't be so coy... it is rather obvious of your intentions...”

Junoki followed a smile on his face, “If that is what you wish to believe Ryoko-san, I will not try to change your mind.”

She stopped turning to him, “I rather like you Junoki-kun... you have a strong manner. Despite your strange ways...”

Junoki smiled, “I like you too. You are a tough woman without losing your beauty”

Without realizing it, Ryoko drew her fan quickly to cover her blush as she replied, “Shall we walk then?  Or is there only time enough for one tour this eve?”

Junoki gave her a coy grin, “I always have time for a tour from a lovely lady.”

Ryoko turned and started walking, Junoki following as she spoke, “You honor me then...”

Junoki walked at her side, “You honor me with your beauty.”

Ryoko glanced to him, “You can be charming.”

“It is easy when I am with someone as beautiful and sure of herself as you are.”

Ryoko blushed once more, “Then I see that my first impression was correct... I do like you Junoki-kun.”

Junoki smiled genuinely, “So where does this tour take us, Ryoko-chan?”

“I am not sure,” as she paused at a wonderful picture depicting the rolling hills of the surrounding landscape, “where do you wish it to end?”

“I wish it to go on till I have seen and experienced everything you would show me.”

“You have the words of a poet,” she replied.

“No, not really.  I speak what I feel,” Junoki replied.  Junoki furrowed his brow, as he heard a light scratching sound from behind him.  He turned quizzically and glanced to the sliding door behind him.  “Do you hear that?”

Ryoko looked quizzical before she heard the sound, “Yes I do…” she glanced to the door.

Junoki moved to listen at the door, as he placed his head to the door, he heard a swift sound of metal slicing through paper and leapt back quickly.  Just as a blade jutted through the door, nearly impaling the ronin bushi.  Ryoko drew her Grandfather’s Honor quickly and slashed through the door, as Junoki unsheathed his scimitar. The room was dark, as the sun had already begun to dip low beyond the western mountains.  Inside a figure swathed in black clothing regarded them with a cold icy glare through his eyes; he raised his ninja-to towards the two bushi as he backed up towards the open window.  Behind him on the floor laid Isawa Sayan a tanto in her back, her form stiff and still.  Ryoko moved quickly, and slashed through the assassin rather quickly her blade ripping through his black cloth drawing blood.  Junoki followed quickly, he dipped low under the tanto and slid his scimitar into the assassin’s gullet drawing more warm blood.  The assassin quickly pulled away and then went into a flip, landing on the windowsill, before dropping down to the garden below.  Both Ryoko and Junoki ran to the window and watched the assassin sprint into the thick gardens below.  The two glanced to Isawa Sayan, and then rushed off to find their allies.

The rest of the group was trying to downplay the spectacle that was Hiyone and Eiji as the two of them sang Crab drinking songs and made quite the scene.  Ryoko and Junoki met up quickly and alerted the party of what had transpired.  Ryoko also took the time to alert the Isawa Sayan’s trusted hatamoto and the returned to her allies.  No sign of the assassin could be found as Junoki suggested the group scour the gardens.  They split up into three group to cover more ground.  The Crane samurai moved slowly not well suited to the work of tracking an assassin and found little to give them leads.  While Hiyone, Falm, and Eiji slowly skirted the edge of the gardens moving cautiously.  Junoki and Ryoko crept slowly through the brush of the garden, following a scant trail of blood.

Junoki glanced to Ryoko, “I think we are being led by the nose.  This seems too easy… Maybe he doubled back and went back to the castle. That would be last place we would look.”

Ryoko nodded glancing around slowly, “But bleeding... he would be seen... though the matter of this... so clean... how did they get inside... something does not ring true here...”

“This trail was laid by whoever helped him get in,” Junoki replied.

Before Ryoko could reply, they heard Falm call, “The killer is here, he is here!”

Junoki glanced to Ryoko and moved to Falm’s voice, “I guess that settled that,” as he saw the Crane samurai move swiftly through the garden towards Falm’s voice.

Ryoko caught up with him and held him still, “Look…” she pointed with a whisper.  Junoki glanced and caught sight of what she had seen a faint outline of a man creeping through the brush slowly towards their allies.  He glanced and saw another, confused and somewhat afraid.

“We have to warn the others,” Junoki scowled.

“That we must, you go to warn them, and I will do my best to impede them, possibly buy you a moment or two to prepare.”

“I will go left... towards the assassins and you right... to warn our friends… be well my valiant Junoki-kun...” Ryoko glanced to him.

Junoki turned to her, “We can't lose you. I will go after the assassins.”

Ryoko sighed and turned her attentions to him, “Junoki-kun...” she smiled softly, “get to our companions and warn them... quickly...” she kissed Junoki passionately, then pushed him away and rushed towards the assassins.

Junoki blinked for only a moment before going to warn his friends of the danger to come… his heart racing as he saw the nearly invisible assassins moving to strike.  He only hoped he would make it in time…


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice episode. 
I assume the black-clad charachter was one of the mythical ninja? 

I still dislike the Crane besides Renshi. ;-)
Something about Ameiko especially gets to me.

How many of your group is actually female?


----------



## Talindra (Mar 3, 2002)

Tuerny said:
			
		

> *Nice episode.
> I assume the black-clad charachter was one of the mythical ninja?
> 
> I still dislike the Crane besides Renshi. ;-)
> ...




You don't like me?  *pouts*  Ah well.....I'm female, and sometimes I wonder about the others....


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2002)

*Bleh*



			
				Tuerny said:
			
		

> *Nice episode.
> I assume the black-clad charachter was one of the mythical ninja?
> 
> I still dislike the Crane besides Renshi. ;-)
> ...




Talindra is the only female actually... the Crane seemed to be pretty uppity I guess thinking they are all cool or something... we play again tonight actually and we shall continue the story to a hopefully exciting conclusion...


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 4, 2002)

ergh, you know just as I was posting it I thought, hmmmm I bet she is going to end up reading this.
And did it happen? yes it did.
I should listen to my intuitions better.


A thousand pardons m'lady.
::bows::


----------



## Talindra (Mar 4, 2002)

Tuerny said:
			
		

> *ergh, you know just as I was posting it I thought, hmmmm I bet she is going to end up reading this.
> And did it happen? yes it did.
> I should listen to my intuitions better.
> 
> ...





LOL.....you are forgiven...this time.  But you should have seen Ameiko before the revision.  You would have REALLY hated her.


----------



## Tuerny (Mar 4, 2002)

I assume she would have lived up to your title of Queen of Evil?


----------



## Talindra (Mar 4, 2002)

Of course......and I was actually given that title, I did not choose it for myself.  But the old Ameiko was the Ice Queen, white hair, white skin, blue eyes....very frosty.  Scary, even....

Compared to her, this one is a kitten.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 4, 2002)

*Yeah I agree*



			
				Talindra said:
			
		

> *Of course......and I was actually given that title, I did not choose it for myself.  But the old Ameiko was the Ice Queen, white hair, white skin, blue eyes....very frosty.  Scary, even....
> 
> Compared to her, this one is a kitten. *




Definitely a kitten... but this Ameiko is a manipulative kitten...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2002)

*Next Chapter on the Way*

Next chapter on the way... as things turn nasty... assassins... spirits returning from Toshigoku... Ghost Faced killers... shapechangers... and lecherous courtiers...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2002)

*Skirmish in the Crane Lands*

*6th day of the Hare in the 1159th year of the Emerald Empire*

Kakita Sani hunched down low, in the rice fields as dawn began to break upon the land.  The cool misty air, tickled her skin as she scanned the horizon.  She glanced to the bushi at her side, always hoping that it was Renshi at her side.  Instead the young Daidoji scout simply nodded to her as he turned his gaze back to the horizon.  Sani turned away from her from small band of bushi; she did not relish the chance to lead such young bushi into the throes of battle.  She focused her thoughts on the horizon, her eyes narrowing slightly as she spotted movement at the edge of the fields…  The Hiruma scouts were on the move; the battle would begin soon.  She could feel the air of unease settle over her men, as she motioned for them to advance, the sun had yet to crest the horizon but it was coming, Sani could feel it.

She moved with the grace of the wind as her troops fell into formation behind her as she moved quickly across the rice fields, taking a position to flank the Crab skirmishers.  Her men ducked behind the remnants of a stonewall; some drew their yumi and prepared for the slaughter to come.  Sani gently rested her hand on her katana, feeling reassured by its cool hilt. She glanced to the Daidoji youth at her side and nodded silently as she moved towards the scant wood line, four of the Daidoji scouts followed her as they stalked slowly through the woods.  Sani kept her eyes moving, scanning for the telltale signs of movement, ready for anything…

An arrow sailed through the scant tree line quickly, landing in the chest of a young Daidoji archer; he tried to scream as another arrow silenced him, piercing his throat.  He fell to his knees as Sani instinctively rolled to the side staying low taking cover in the brush.  She could hear the Crab rushing forward through the trees, their battle cries as they charged headlong at her men.  She grimaced, the Crab had outmaneuvered her men, and there only chance was to fight, or die where they stood.

Sani gathered herself as a Crab bushi leapt over the bush she had been using for cover and turned to her hefting a mighty tetsubo.  He lifted the weapon with a mighty roar, and prepared to strike.  Sani instinctively reached for her blade, not thinking only acting; her ancestral slid from her saya with ease, her face shielded by her ocean blue mempo.  The blade whistled as it flashed through the air and slashed the Crab bushi through his gut, spilling his entrails upon the ground as he collapsed to his knees and gurgled in the throes of death.

Sani turned to the rest of the charging Crab and shouted, “We must fight… we shall not give an inch for this is our land… and this day Kakita Sani, will be victorious!” Her men answered with war cries of their own as they unleashed a barrage of arrows at the charging Crab bushi.

Sani glanced to see the young Daidoji scouts engaged in vicious melee with their Hiruma counterparts.  She grimaced as one of her own fell screaming, before silenced with a final chop.  She ducked instinctively; as another barrage of arrows sailed overhead… she rushed once more headlong into the fray… Once again wishing Renshi was at her side once more… now more then ever…


----------



## Rune (Jun 25, 2003)

*bump* for this thread.


----------



## linnorm (Jun 25, 2003)

*UPDATE! - UPDATE! - UPDATE! - UPDATE!*

Wow, thanks for bumping this up Rune!  Can we expect any more updates of this Tokiwong?

More! More! More!


----------



## Talindra (Jun 25, 2003)

I agree.....this is a story that should be told, and Tokiwong is nothing if not imaginative...


----------

